# Nicolò Zaniolo



## 7vinte (2 Dicembre 2018)

Mi sta impressionando. Grande talento, classe '99. Può essere uno dei futuri campioni della Nazionale? Vedremo, è presto, ma è sulla strada giusta.


----------



## LukeLike (2 Dicembre 2018)

L'Inter non c'ha mai preso sui giovani. Coutinho docet.
Questo è forte.


----------



## hakaishin (2 Dicembre 2018)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> L'Inter non c'ha mai preso sui giovani. Coutinho docet.
> Questo è forte.



Per prendere mongolan poi


----------



## Lambro (2 Dicembre 2018)

E' grosso ma rapido nel girarsi, questa dote mi ha impressionato molto, grande difesa del pallone ed ottima tecnica.
Personalità da grande poi.
Se non si perde è il futuro dell'Italia col nostro Cutrone là davanti =


----------



## Raryof (2 Dicembre 2018)

Forte forte forte.
E' da nazionale maggiore già ora e andrà agli europei senza problemi.
Prossima estate con l'u21 ci divertiamo, Di Strazio permettendo.


----------



## Pitermilanista (2 Dicembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi sta impressionando. Grande talento, classe '99. Può essere uno dei futuri campioni della Nazionale? Vedremo, è presto, ma è sulla strada giusta.



Non serve essere scienziati del calcio per capire che questo sarà per dieci anni il miglior giocatore italiano. Magari già lo è. 

Pazzesco, tipicamente da Inter averlo dato via (mettendoci sopra pure dei soldi) per prendere un giocatore strafinito e alcolizzato...


----------



## PM3 (3 Dicembre 2018)

Gran centrocampista. Il miglior acquisto di Monchi.


----------



## uolfetto (3 Dicembre 2018)

per 30 milioni la roma lo darebbe via quasi sicuramente. ci facciamo un pensierino?


----------



## Black (3 Dicembre 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi sta impressionando. Grande talento, classe '99. Può essere uno dei futuri campioni della Nazionale? Vedremo, è presto, ma è sulla strada giusta.



ha sorpreso anche me ieri. Vuoi vedere che alla fine nello scambio (+ conguaglio) con Nianggolan un giorno si mangeranno le mani?


----------



## matteodb (3 Dicembre 2018)

Black ha scritto:


> ha sorpreso anche me ieri. Vuoi vedere che alla fine nello scambio (+ conguaglio) con Nianggolan un giorno si mangeranno le mani?



il giorno è dopodomani mi sa.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Per prendere mongolan poi



I nerassurdi regalano soddisfazioni quando meno te lo aspetti. E pensare che loro (e non solo) sfottevano Monchi per lo scambio con il belga  La Roma magari non arriva nelle 4 quest'anno ma in prospettiva hanno una bella squadra


----------



## hakaishin (3 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> I nerassurdi regalano soddisfazioni quando meno te lo aspetti. E pensare che loro (e non solo) sfottevano Monchi per lo scambio con il belga  La Roma magari non arriva nelle 4 quest'anno ma in prospettiva hanno una bella squadra



Sbolognare l’ubriacone mongolan è stata un ‘operazione perfetta della roma. E l’inter ci è cascata, soprattutto per colpa di Spalletti che è ossessionato dal belga


----------



## Lineker10 (3 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> I nerassurdi regalano soddisfazioni quando meno te lo aspetti. E pensare che loro (e non solo) sfottevano Monchi per lo scambio con il belga  La Roma magari non arriva nelle 4 quest'anno ma in prospettiva hanno una bella squadra



Intanto però mezzo forum qui inneggia a acquisti di ultratrentenni perché noi abbiamo bisogno di "certezze".

Quando si inseguono i nomi si prendono solo bidoni, capita una volta su cento di fare un affare.

Chi segue il campionato primavera sapeva benissimo che la Roma stava facendo un affarone perché Zaniolo lo conoscono tutti, è uno dei migliori talenti del calcio italiano. Ma l'Inda aveva bisogno di certezze e si è ritrovata con un bel bidone. Taac.


----------



## koti (3 Dicembre 2018)

È bravo, niente a che vedere col Cristante o Locatelli di turno.


----------



## PM3 (3 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Intanto però mezzo forum qui inneggia a acquisti di ultratrentenni perché noi abbiamo bisogno di "certezze".
> 
> Quando si inseguono i nomi si prendono solo bidoni, capita una volta su cento di fare un affare.
> 
> Chi segue il campionato primavera sapeva benissimo che la Roma stava facendo un affarone perché Zaniolo lo conoscono tutti, è uno dei migliori talenti del calcio italiano. Ma l'Inda aveva bisogno di certezze e si è ritrovata con un bel bidone. Taac.



Però a Gennaio sono questi gli acquisti che puoi fare. 
I giovani promettenti non si muovono, a parte chi non trova spazio nel proprio club.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Dicembre 2018)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sbolognare l’ubriacone mongolan è stata un ‘operazione perfetta della roma. E l’inter ci è cascata, soprattutto per colpa di Spalletti che è ossessionato dal belga



Al momento dell'acquisto ero perplesso sulla cifra però già mi immaginavo il prode nainggolan alle prese con la "Milano da bere" e anche da fumare  Anche perché l'apice l'aveva già chiaramente passato.




Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Intanto però mezzo forum qui inneggia a acquisti di ultratrentenni perché noi abbiamo bisogno di "certezze".
> 
> Quando si inseguono i nomi si prendono solo bidoni, capita una volta su cento di fare un affare.
> 
> Chi segue il campionato primavera sapeva benissimo che la Roma stava facendo un affarone perché Zaniolo lo conoscono tutti, è uno dei migliori talenti del calcio italiano. Ma l'Inda aveva bisogno di certezze e si è ritrovata con un bel bidone. Taac.



Ma infatti per me serve il giusto mix, non sono per riempire la squadra di troppi "imberbi" ma nemmeno di troppi cavalli a fine corsa. La Roma di quest'anno forse è ancora "immatura" ma loro possono permettersi dopo anni in Champions e addirittura una semifinale di star fuori per un anno e seminare per il futuro. Un paio di innesti di esperienza e valore per gennaio non li disdegno ma naturalmente mi auguro che avremo anche lo sguardo rivolto al futuro e non faremo l'errore dell'Inter che invece di correre dietro al feticcio ormai scaduto Nainggolan doveva fare di tutto per confermare almeno Rafinha se non anche Cancelo.


----------



## hakaishin (3 Dicembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Al momento dell'acquisto ero perplesso sulla cifra però già mi immaginavo il prode nainggolan alle prese con la "Milano da bere" e anche da fumare  Anche perché l'apice l'aveva già chiaramente passato.
> 
> 
> 
> Ma infatti per me serve il giusto mix, non sono per riempire la squadra di troppi "imberbi" ma nemmeno di troppi cavalli a fine corsa. La Roma di quest'anno forse è ancora "immatura" ma loro possono permettersi dopo anni in Champions e addirittura una semifinale di star fuori per un anno e seminare per il futuro. Un paio di innesti di esperienza e valore per gennaio non li disdegno ma naturalmente mi auguro che avremo anche lo sguardo rivolto al futuro e non faremo l'errore dell'Inter che invece di correre dietro al feticcio ormai scaduto Nainggolan doveva fare di tutto per confermare almeno Rafinha se non anche Cancelo.



Mongolan per me è sempre stato sopravvalutato. Ora è un alcolizzato bollito


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Intanto però mezzo forum qui inneggia a acquisti di ultratrentenni perché noi abbiamo bisogno di "certezze".
> 
> Quando si inseguono i nomi si prendono solo bidoni, capita una volta su cento di fare un affare.
> 
> Chi segue il campionato primavera sapeva benissimo che la Roma stava facendo un affarone perché Zaniolo lo conoscono tutti, è uno dei migliori talenti del calcio italiano. Ma l'Inda aveva bisogno di certezze e si è ritrovata con un bel bidone. Taac.



e qui dentro c'era un mucchio di gente che sosteneva che l'inda avesse fatto un affare prendendo il belga per quella cifra. Si guarda al nome e nessuno che vedeva che il ninja ormai è un tabagista alcolizzato 

P.S.: qualcuno voleva fare pure la combo ninja-vidal, coppia perfetta per le serate nei locali di milano


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Dicembre 2018)

Fortissimo. Sarebbe da prendere subito, ma ovviamente la Roma non lo cederà mai.


----------



## uolfetto (27 Dicembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Fortissimo. Sarebbe da prendere subito, ma ovviamente la Roma non lo cederà mai.



se paghi la cifra richiesta la roma cede. su questo non c'è dubbio.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Dicembre 2018)

Monchi ha costruito un centrocampo giovane e potenzialmente fortissimo: Cristante Zaniolo + la conferma di Pellegrini


----------



## Jino (27 Dicembre 2018)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Monchi ha costruito un centrocampo giovane e potenzialmente fortissimo: Cristante Zaniolo + la conferma di Pellegrini



Vero, ma se non centra il quarto posto la prossima estate si ridimensiona tutto.


----------



## Black (27 Dicembre 2018)

ad oggi se dovessero dare indietro Nianngolann per Zaniolo l'Inda dovrebbe pure aggiungerci dei soldi


----------



## 7vinte (19 Gennaio 2019)

Splendido gol contro il Torino!!! Che talento! Lui e Tonali il futuro dell'Italia


----------



## Moffus98 (19 Gennaio 2019)

Che giocatore, mamma mia.


----------



## Mr. Canà (19 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Splendido gol contro il Torino!!! Che talento! Lui e Tonali il futuro dell'Italia



Lottassero i nostri così su ogni palla avremmo qualche punticino in più.


----------



## CarpeDiem (19 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Splendido gol contro il Torino!!! Che talento! Lui e Tonali il futuro dell'Italia



E l'inter l'ha dato via per prendere un ex calciatore.
Non impareranno mai


----------



## koti (19 Gennaio 2019)

È un giovane forte, niente a che vedere con Locatelli o mediocri simili.


----------



## vannu994 (19 Gennaio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> E l'inter l'ha dato via per prendere un ex calciatore.
> Non impareranno mai



Più che un ex calciatore è uno con un po' troppi "Vizi", se capisci quello che dico...
Comunque Zaniolo è veramente forte forte


----------



## Pungiglione (19 Gennaio 2019)

Ci ho giocato contro da portiere quando eravamo bambini e per un periodo eravamo anche nella stessa società, il Canaletto Sepor. Si vedeva già ai tempi che era di un altro livello, mi ha fatto un paio di gol da centrocampo nel campetto a 7


----------



## 7vinte (19 Gennaio 2019)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Ci ho giocato contro da portiere quando eravamo bambini e per un periodo eravamo anche nella stessa società, il Canaletto Sepor. Si vedeva già ai tempi che era di un altro livello, mi ha fatto un paio di gol da centrocampo nel campetto a 7



Sai che squadra tifa per caso??


----------



## Aron (19 Gennaio 2019)

L'unico giocatore italiano per cui investirei 40-50 milioni.

Mi sa che a Monchi gli si stava facendo il mazzo un po' troppo presto...


----------



## uolfetto (19 Gennaio 2019)

lo ha preso il mago monkey, quello che non capisce una mazza...


----------



## mil77 (19 Gennaio 2019)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Monchi ha costruito un centrocampo giovane e potenzialmente fortissimo: Cristante Zaniolo + la conferma di Pellegrini



Costante c'entra proprio poco con gli altri 2


----------



## Goro (19 Gennaio 2019)

Monchi tanto criticato alla fine la sfanga sempre... questa volta tocca a questo interessantissimo ragazzo che ha la stessa voglia di Cutrone e Chiesa e più tecnica... ben vengano i ragazzi così


----------



## MarcoMilanista (19 Gennaio 2019)

Porta il numero 22, è già sufficiente per farlo diventare uno dei miei giocatori preferiti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (19 Gennaio 2019)

Ecco, questo è uno che ha la stigmate del campione, altro che Sbarella. Il che è incredibile visto che è italiano, probabilmente su di lui avranno lavorato maggiormente di più sulla tecnica che su inutili tatticismi

Un grande applauso a quelle aquile della dirigenza interista, come sempre


----------



## numero 3 (20 Gennaio 2019)

L'unico dubbio che ho è il ruolo, al momento tuttocampista ma in un top team con queste caratteristiche può anche diventare un giocatore " normale".
Al momento è un top per l'età.


----------



## Albijol (20 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi sta impressionando. Grande talento, classe '99. Può essere uno dei futuri campioni della Nazionale? Vedremo, è presto, ma è sulla strada giusta.



chapeau a Monchi, tutti (io per primo) lo abbiamo denigrato per questa campagna acquisti, invece ancora una volta ci ha zittiti


----------



## bmb (20 Gennaio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> chapeau a Monchi, tutti (io per primo) lo abbiamo denigrato per questa campagna acquisti, invece ancora una volta ci ha zittiti



E' una campagna acquisti oculata. Alla Gazidis. Non vinceranno mai nulla.


----------



## Albijol (20 Gennaio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> E' una campagna acquisti oculata. Alla Gazidis. Non vinceranno mai nulla.



Monchi fa quello che gli chiede la proprietà...


----------



## bmb (20 Gennaio 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Monchi fa quello che gli chiede la proprietà...



Si si, era per farti capire che sarà la nostra fine.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Gennaio 2019)

Centrocampista offensivo moderno.
Forte tecnicamente, potente, tempi di gioco, visione di gioco, personalità.
Gran bel giocatore.
Se anche tonali dovesse mantenere le aspettative ci avviamo verso questo centrocampo dell'italia : tonali regista basso, barella mezz'ala destra, pellegrini mezz'ala sinistra e zaniolo sotto punta.
Dopo anni e anni di medioevo calcistico forse torna la luce nel nostro calcio.


----------



## Maximo (20 Gennaio 2019)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si si, era per farti capire che sarà la nostra fine.



Una semifinale di Champions League lo scorso anno e stabilmente nelle prime 4 in campionato. Ad oggi metterei la firma per fare la stessa fine.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Gennaio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Centrocampista offensivo moderno.
> Forte tecnicamente, potente, tempi di gioco, visione di gioco, personalità.
> Gran bel giocatore.
> Se anche tonali dovesse mantenere le aspettative ci avviamo verso questo centrocampo dell'italia : tonali regista basso, barella mezz'ala destra, pellegrini mezz'ala sinistra e zaniolo sotto punta.
> Dopo anni e anni di medioevo calcistico forse torna la luce nel nostro calcio.



aggiungiamoci Patrick un mostro d'area e Chiesa che si fa tutta la fascia e siamo ancora + contenti 
poi sono sicuro che + avanti diventa una 1°/2° seconda punta.. come il Padre
appena inizia a vedere di + la porta sarà automatico


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> aggiungiamoci Patrick un mostro d'area e Chiesa che si fa tutta la fascia e siamo ancora + contenti
> poi sono sicuro che + avanti diventa una 1°/2° seconda punta.. come il Padre
> appena inizia a vedere di + la porta sarà automatico



Eroe enrico 
Il padre mi piaceva un sacco col destro a giro marchio di fabbrica.
Ambidestro oltretutto.
Papà enrico credo fosse più forte.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Gennaio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eroe enrico
> Il padre mi piaceva un sacco col destro a giro marchio di fabbrica.
> Ambidestro oltretutto.
> Papà enrico credo fosse più forte.



ah si si ma possiamo dire che può ancora crescere 
Chiesa io me lo ricordo completo.. grande attaccante. 
ricordo Enrico di Fiorentina,Lazio,Siena 
quello di Parma vagamente visto che avevo 8 anni
alla Sampdoria tipo nn me lo ricordo
e mi dispiace! ha fatto 22 gol in 27 partite


----------



## Raryof (20 Gennaio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Centrocampista offensivo moderno.
> Forte tecnicamente, potente, tempi di gioco, visione di gioco, personalità.
> Gran bel giocatore.
> Se anche tonali dovesse mantenere le aspettative ci avviamo verso questo centrocampo dell'italia : tonali regista basso, barella mezz'ala destra, pellegrini mezz'ala sinistra e zaniolo sotto punta.
> Dopo anni e anni di medioevo calcistico forse torna la luce nel nostro calcio.



L'Italia che arriverà all'Europeo nel 2020 avrà sulla carta uno squadrone, ci sono questi due anni per preparare questi giovani e fargli fare esperienze europee importanti, su Zaniolo non ho più dubbi, è un craque già ora, è ancora giovanissimo ma già ora domina in serie A per cattiveria e per tecnica superiore alle media (e di tanto), questo l'anno prossimo finisce in una big big, fa troppa gola ormai.
Per Barella vale lo stesso discorso di Chiesa, questo è uno che non deve perdersi rimanendo a Cagliari ma andando a farsi partite importanti in una big, quindi Champions ogni anno e responsabilità da titolare che per caratteristiche e carattere non avrà problemi a fare da nessuna parte.
In difesa anche lì vedo 0 problemi, col ritorno di Conti a buoni livelli e il buon Donnarumma il reparto è fatto.
Davanti c'è il rebus Cutrone ma il talento sicuro non ci manca, bisogna vedere se sarà Patrick o Pellegri, un passo dietro Kean.
In più volevo citare uno come Jorginho, per me il regista migliore al mondo a dettare i tempi e te la giochi con tutti se trovi compattezza.


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Gennaio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'Italia che arriverà all'Europeo nel 2020 avrà sulla carta uno squadrone, ci sono questi due anni per preparare questi giovani e fargli fare esperienze europee importanti, su Zaniolo non ho più dubbi, è un craque già ora, è ancora giovanissimo ma già ora domina in serie A per cattiveria e per tecnica superiore alle media (e di tanto), questo l'anno prossimo finisce in una big big, fa troppa gola ormai.
> Per Barella vale lo stesso discorso di Chiesa, questo è uno che non deve perdersi rimanendo a Cagliari ma andando a farsi partite importanti in una big, quindi Champions ogni anno e responsabilità da titolare che per caratteristiche e carattere non avrà problemi a fare da nessuna parte.
> In difesa anche lì vedo 0 problemi, col ritorno di Conti a buoni livelli e il buon Donnarumma il reparto è fatto.
> Davanti c'è il rebus Cutrone ma il talento sicuro non ci manca, bisogna vedere se sarà Patrick o Pellegri, un passo dietro Kean.
> In più volevo citare uno come Jorginho, per me il regista migliore al mondo a dettare i tempi e te la giochi con tutti se trovi compattezza.



oltre a donnarumma, ci sono anche audero e meret per la porta che sono fortissimi. e volendo anche cragno


----------



## rossonerosud (20 Gennaio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Eroe enrico
> Il padre mi piaceva un sacco col destro a giro marchio di fabbrica.
> Ambidestro oltretutto.
> Papà enrico credo fosse più forte.



enrico chiesa era un crack, che passava in "secondo piano" solo perchè era il periodo di abbondanza di talenti del calcio italiano. inzaghi, vieri, montella come se piovessero


----------



## SoloMVB (20 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Mi sta impressionando. Grande talento, classe '99. Può essere uno dei futuri campioni della Nazionale? Vedremo, è presto, ma è sulla strada giusta.



Entro 2 anni a Roma si mettono a 90 e lo danno alla fogna torinese a prezzo di favore,segnatevelo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (20 Gennaio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'Italia che arriverà all'Europeo nel 2020 avrà sulla carta uno squadrone, ci sono questi due anni per preparare questi giovani e fargli fare esperienze europee importanti, su Zaniolo non ho più dubbi, è un craque già ora, è ancora giovanissimo ma già ora domina in serie A per cattiveria e per tecnica superiore alle media (e di tanto), questo l'anno prossimo finisce in una big big, fa troppa gola ormai.
> Per Barella vale lo stesso discorso di Chiesa, questo è uno che non deve perdersi rimanendo a Cagliari ma andando a farsi partite importanti in una big, quindi Champions ogni anno e responsabilità da titolare che per caratteristiche e carattere non avrà problemi a fare da nessuna parte.
> In difesa anche lì vedo 0 problemi, col ritorno di Conti a buoni livelli e il buon Donnarumma il reparto è fatto.
> Davanti c'è il rebus Cutrone ma il talento sicuro non ci manca, bisogna vedere se sarà Patrick o Pellegri, un passo dietro Kean.
> In più volevo citare uno come Jorginho, per me il regista migliore al mondo a dettare i tempi e te la giochi con tutti se trovi compattezza.



mi chiedo come mai tutti gli altri non sono dei rebus 
mentre Patrick lo sia... ???
cioè Cutrone ha una media assurta x la sua età 
mi pare che siano in pochissimi se nn solo in 2 (l'altro e Mbappe) 
che ha quel numero di goal in base ai minuti giocati..

quindi perché sarebbe un rebus? perché gioca nel Milan?


----------



## enigmistic02 (20 Gennaio 2019)

L'Inter per prendere un ex giocatore ultretrentenne (strainvocato e rimpianto da molti tifosi del Milan) ha perso un gioiellino della propria primavera. Inconcepibile.


----------



## Clarenzio (20 Gennaio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'Italia che arriverà all'Europeo nel 2020 avrà sulla carta uno squadrone, ci sono questi due anni per preparare questi giovani e fargli fare esperienze europee importanti, su Zaniolo non ho più dubbi, è un craque già ora, è ancora giovanissimo ma già ora domina in serie A per cattiveria e per tecnica superiore alle media (e di tanto), questo l'anno prossimo finisce in una big big, fa troppa gola ormai.
> Per Barella vale lo stesso discorso di Chiesa, questo è uno che non deve perdersi rimanendo a Cagliari ma andando a farsi partite importanti in una big, quindi Champions ogni anno e responsabilità da titolare che per caratteristiche e carattere non avrà problemi a fare da nessuna parte.
> In difesa anche lì vedo 0 problemi, col ritorno di Conti a buoni livelli e il buon Donnarumma il reparto è fatto.
> Davanti c'è il rebus Cutrone ma il talento sicuro non ci manca, bisogna vedere se sarà Patrick o Pellegri, un passo dietro Kean.
> In più volevo citare uno come Jorginho, per me il regista migliore al mondo a dettare i tempi e te la giochi con tutti se trovi compattezza.



Stai mettendo sullo stesso piano Cutrone e Pellegri? 
Stai paragonando uno che ha fatto 27 gol in 1 stagione e mezza con uno che ha finora giocato 80 minuti a Monaco??
E' incredibile.


----------



## Raryof (20 Gennaio 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> mi chiedo come mai tutti gli altri non sono dei rebus
> mentre Patrick lo sia... ???
> cioè Cutrone ha una media assurta x la sua età
> mi pare che siano in pochissimi se nn solo in 2 (l'altro e Mbappe)
> ...



Cutrone non è ancora totalmente pronto per la maggiore così come non è ancora pronto per trascinare da solo un Milan da sesto posto con continuità, tra 1 anno e una Champions giocata in più chissà, come caratteristiche però è quello che serve all'Italia, un 9 moderno.



Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Stai mettendo sullo stesso piano Cutrone e Pellegri?
> Stai paragonando uno che ha fatto 27 gol in 1 stagione e mezza con uno che ha finora giocato 80 minuti a Monaco??
> E' incredibile.



No ma Pellegri è un predestinato e ha 3 anni in meno (se non ricordo male), non li metto sullo stesso piano ma dovesse sgrezzarsi anche lui io non mi farei problemi a lasciare a casa Immobile e seghe varie come Lasagna o Gabbiadini per puntare su Cutrone-Pellegri e forse chissà, Kean.


----------



## Dell'erba (21 Gennaio 2019)

Colpaccio della roma, clamoroso abbaglio dell'inter(ma non sono nuovi a queste cose, anzi) che si ritrova ad avere sul gruppone un giocatore ormai ex dallo scorso anno che, parole del suo ammiratore spalletti, "mette davanti al pallone tre-quattro cose".

Il ragazzo sembra veramente molto forte


----------



## 7vinte (23 Gennaio 2019)

Da indafans...

- La Roma imbarazzante. Piena di mezzi giocatori. Su Zaniolo... mi sembra di risentire gli stessi elogi che furono fatti ai vari Locatelli, De Sciglio, Santon, Darmian, etc...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Gennaio 2019)

Porcazza oggi servizzione su sportmediaset sulla madre di Zaniolo....una roba clamorosa!


----------



## IlMusagete (23 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Da indafans...
> 
> - La Roma imbarazzante. Piena di mezzi giocatori. Su Zaniolo... mi sembra di risentire gli stessi elogi che furono fatti ai vari Locatelli, De Sciglio, Santon, Darmian, etc...



Giustamente ora che non è più loro non è più un fenomeno, "è venuto Raggia che è un top 3 in Serie Ahahahaha"

Il fatto che non riescano ad azzeccare mezza scelta a livello di vivaio (tenere o vendere) è davvero imbarazzante.


----------



## Black (23 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Porcazza oggi servizzione su sportmediaset sulla madre di Zaniolo....una roba clamorosa!



visto in rete.... che mamma!! complimenti


----------



## Jino (23 Gennaio 2019)

Io che seguo la Lega Pro sapevo benissimo quanto fosse bravo, ricordo anni fa quando giocava con i grandi ed era un ragazzino, si vedeva avrebbe fatto strada... certo chi diavolo pensava agli esordi in serie A potesse già giocare cosi? Nessuno, nemmeno la Roma per loro stessa ammissione...

Abbaglio dell'Inter? Probabilmente si, ma non tanto per la perdita di Zaniolo, ma per quello che non sta facendo Radja, perchè se facesse il Nainggolan sarebbe tutto più dolce.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Gennaio 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Da indafans...
> 
> - La Roma imbarazzante. Piena di mezzi giocatori. Su Zaniolo... mi sembra di risentire gli stessi elogi che furono fatti ai vari Locatelli, De Sciglio, Santon, Darmian, etc...





Coda di paglia ripensando a cosa diventò uno scarto come Pirlo?


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Gennaio 2019)

Zaniolo era stato scartato dalla Fiorentina, anche nella primavera dell'Inter aveva avuto problemi per attitudine e indisciplina anche se ovviamente si vedeva il talento...
L'Inter poi doveva assolutamente fare plusvalenza per non cedere pezzi grossi
Facile parlare DOPO
Sempre se mantiene le attese eh! Ha fatto due gol in serie A e sembra si stia parlando di un misto tra Kaka e Zidane


----------



## Naruto98 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Zaniolo era stato scartato dalla Fiorentina, anche nella primavera dell'Inter aveva avuto problemi per attitudine e indisciplina anche se ovviamente si vedeva il talento...
> L'Inter poi doveva assolutamente fare plusvalenza per non cedere pezzi grossi
> Facile parlare DOPO
> Sempre se mantiene le attese eh! Ha fatto due gol in serie A e sembra si stia parlando di un misto tra Kaka e Zidane


Puoi dire e giustificare quello che vuoi ma una grande società di calcio deve essere lungimirante. La juventus non è diventata quella che è sbagliando così nettamente scelte, ma vi capisco, oramai non vi resta che tenervi Nainggolan e rosicare per Zaniolo.


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Gennaio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Puoi dire e giustificare quello che vuoi ma una grande società di calcio deve essere lungimirante. La juventus non è diventata quella che è sbagliando così nettamente scelte, ma vi capisco, oramai non vi resta che tenervi Nainggolan e rosicare per Zaniolo.



La juventus come settore giovanile fa abb.za pena, in Italia vanno forti solo Atalanta, Roma e Inter, esempio non proprio pertinente
Poi quando hai TANTI giovani è difficile piazzarli tutti, ti servono perlopiù per fare PLUSVALENZE e l'Inter in pratica è sopravvissuta a questo benedetto SA grazie alle plusvalenze sui giovani
Tra l'altro Zaniolo non aveva giocato praticamente per niente prima che morissero tutti i centrocampisti della Roma, come spesso accade nella vita è tutto frutto del caso


----------



## Naruto98 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> La juventus come settore giovanile fa abb.za pena, in Italia vanno forti solo Atalanta, Roma e Inter, esempio non proprio pertinente
> Poi quando hai TANTI giovani è difficile piazzarli tutti, ti servono perlopiù per fare PLUSVALENZE e l'Inter in pratica è sopravvissuta a questo benedetto SA grazie alle plusvalenze sui giovani
> Tra l'altro Zaniolo non aveva giocato praticamente per niente prima che morissero tutti i centrocampisti della Roma, come spesso accade nella vita è tutto frutto del caso



Se avessi letto con attenzione avresti notato che non ho parlato di settore giovanile o di giocatori provenienti dal settore giovanile, semplicemente ho parlato di lungimiranza. Tra i TANTI giovani (cito volutamente le tue parole) devi essere capace di capire chi può essere utile per le plusvalenze e chi ha un talento cristallino come Zaniolo. Dopo l'ultima frase del tuo post "Tra l'altro Zaniolo non aveva giocato praticamente per niente prima che morissero tutti i centrocampisti della Roma, come spesso accade nella vita è tutto frutto del caso", definendo il talento di Zaniolo come frutto del caso non ho intenzione di prolungarmi oltre. Ognuno è libero di pensarla a proprio modo, ma la difesa ad oltranza non ha mai portato a niente... o quasi


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Gennaio 2019)

Se hai un settore giovanile che ne sforna tanti di giocatori e

- non esiste squadra B dove farli maturare
- hai esigenze di bilancio (FPF)

sei costretto a piazzarne tanti in prestito e poi rivenderli.
Il fatto che uno esploda rientra nella STATISTICA

Era molto più da mani nei capelli Pirlo per dire (tanto si va sempre la a parare), visti anche i tempi favorevoli alla Serie A
Ma su Zaniolo o chi per lui non mi sento di attaccare la società, anche perché, tra i primavera dell'Inter non era tra i più brillanti

Ci sta che difendo a oltranza, ma permettetemi di sorridere di fronte a tutti i novelli talent scout ossevatori di primavera, parlare DOPO è sempre facile


----------



## Naruto98 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Se hai un settore giovanile che ne sforna tanti di giocatori e
> 
> - non esiste squadra B dove farli maturare
> - hai esigenze di bilancio (FPF)
> ...



Eh beh, mica sono un addetto ai lavori, sono un semplice utente che commenta ciò che vede ogni fine settimana. Evidentemente chi doveva parlare PRIMA ha parlato e pure MALE perché per COMPRARE un giocatore come Zaniolo ora devi pagare peso ORO quando qualche mese fa era TUO.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Eh beh, mica sono un addetto ai lavori, sono un semplice utente che commenta ciò che vede ogni fine settimana. Evidentemente chi doveva parlare PRIMA ha parlato e pure MALE perché per COMPRARE un giocatore come Zaniolo ora devi pagare peso ORO quando qualche mese fa era TUO.



Si comunque stiamo calmissimi che dopo il gol alla Juve giravano robe tipo "Locatelli nemmeno per 45 milioni va ceduto"..infatti l'abbiamo ceduto due anni dopo per 15 e non manca a nessuno..


----------



## Naruto98 (24 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si comunque stiamo calmissimi che dopo il gol alla Juve giravano robe tipo "Locatelli nemmeno per 45 milioni va ceduto"..infatti l'abbiamo ceduto due anni dopo per 15 e non manca a nessuno..



Quella è pura esaltazione da tifoso, infatti chiunque non tifasse Milan evidenziava il fatto che oltre al goal avesse fatto ben poco. Ma Zaniolo, goal a parte, sta facendo vedere grande talento e sicurezza imbarazzante come quando esordì Donnarumma: pronto da subito.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Gennaio 2019)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Quella è pura esaltazione da tifoso, infatti chiunque non tifasse Milan evidenziava il fatto che oltre al goal avesse fatto ben poco. Ma Zaniolo, goal a parte, sta facendo vedere grande talento e sicurezza imbarazzante come quando esordì Donnarumma: pronto da subito.



Infatti oggi Donnarumma lo mettiamo in discussione ogni 3x2....


----------



## Dell'erba (28 Gennaio 2019)

Oggi due assist: uno di spalla ed uno di esterno sinistro, che giocatore, bene per l'Italia


----------



## neversayconte (28 Gennaio 2019)

Cosa avevano per le mani gli scout dell'inter. Possibile non si siano resi conto di avere in squadra il trequartista del futuro?


----------



## Black (28 Gennaio 2019)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Cosa avevano per le mani gli scout dell'inter. Possibile non si siano resi conto di avere in squadra il trequartista del futuro?



infatti. Allucinante! con i prezzi di ora, questo vale già 50M se continua la stagione così. E' anche vero che non è facile fare esordire un ragazzo e dargli continuità.
Però se so che ha queste qualità, lo dò in prestito, non come contropartita. O almeno una grande squadra dovrebbe ragionare così


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Gennaio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si comunque stiamo calmissimi che dopo il gol alla Juve giravano robe tipo "Locatelli nemmeno per 45 milioni va ceduto"..infatti l'abbiamo ceduto due anni dopo per 15 e non manca a nessuno..



in tal senso credo che l'apice fu raggiunto da santon dopo la splendida partita in champion dove riusci a fermare cr7, elogi a destra e a sinistra: "il nuovo maldini", "lippi che parlava di futuro pilastro della nazionale" e bla bla, poi abbiamo visto la fine che ha fatto  La storia è piena di giocatori nei loro "periodi on fire" elsha e i suoi sei mesi in cui segnava a raffica, under nella parte finale dello scorso campionato, ecc


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Mamma mia Monchi che bidone ha rifilato all’Inter. Questo Zaniolo mi piace tantissimo.


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Il bello è che chiunque segua il calcio giovanile sapeva benissimo che Zaniolo era questo. Tutti tranne l'Inter.

Ma parliamo della società che ha ceduto Roberto Carlos Pirlo Coutinho... solo l'Inter fa queste cose.

Io chiederei i danni a Spalletti e al suo figlioccio Nainggolan.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Il bello è che chiunque segua il calcio giovanile sapeva benissimo che Zaniolo era questo. Tutti tranne l'Inter.
> 
> Ma parliamo della società che ha ceduto Roberto Carlos Pirlo Coutinho... solo l'Inter fa queste cose.
> 
> Io chiederei i danni a Spalletti e al suo figlioccio Nainggolan.



Per quanto prendere per i fondelli i cugini sia anche uno dei miei sport preferiti, c'è da dire che non solo l'Inter fa queste cose. Sarà l'aria di Milano, ma io ricordo che anche noi cedemmo un diciannovenne Patrick Vieira e un giovane Edgar Davids dopo appena una stagione, per non parlare di un tale Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang che da noi non ha mai visto il campo...


----------



## Black (28 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per quanto prendere per i fondelli i cugini sia anche uno dei miei sport preferiti, c'è da dire che non solo l'Inter fa queste cose. Sarà l'aria di Milano, ma io ricordo che anche noi cedemmo un diciannovenne Patrick Vieira e un giovane Edgar Davids dopo appena una stagione, per non parlare di un tale Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang che da noi non ha mai visto il campo...



si. A parziale giustificazione va detto che Vieira e Aubameyang era anche difficile farli esordire in quei Milan là pieni di campioni e in un momento in cui si doveva sempre puntare a vincere. Questa Inda non mi sembra sia farcita di campioni


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per quanto prendere per i fondelli i cugini sia anche uno dei miei sport preferiti, c'è da dire che non solo l'Inter fa queste cose. Sarà l'aria di Milano, ma io ricordo che anche noi cedemmo un diciannovenne Patrick Vieira e un giovane Edgar Davids dopo appena una stagione, per non parlare di un tale Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang che da noi non ha mai visto il campo...



Aubameyang lo abbiamo mandato in prestito da tutte le parti e ha sempre fatto pietà.
Abbiamo fatto bene a cederlo allora.


----------



## Mr. Canà (28 Gennaio 2019)

Black ha scritto:


> si. A parziale giustificazione va detto che Vieira e Aubameyang era anche difficile farli esordire in quei Milan là pieni di campioni e in un momento in cui si doveva sempre puntare a vincere. Questa Inda non mi sembra sia farcita di campioni





Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Aubameyang lo abbiamo mandato in prestito da tutte le parti e ha sempre fatto pietà.
> Abbiamo fatto bene a cederlo allora.



Sono vere entrambe le vostre osservazioni. Il mio era solo un appunto per dire che, chi più chi meno, tutti i club hanno i loro rimpianti o commesso errori di valutazione con i giovani. Comunque, fine OT, torniamo a parlare si Zaniolo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per quanto prendere per i fondelli i cugini sia anche uno dei miei sport preferiti, c'è da dire che non solo l'Inter fa queste cose. Sarà l'aria di Milano, ma io ricordo che anche noi cedemmo un diciannovenne Patrick Vieira e un giovane Edgar Davids dopo appena una stagione, per non parlare di un tale Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang che da noi non ha mai visto il campo...


Guarda stavo per scrivere a proposito la stessa cosa per Davids e Vieira. Davids subì un brutto infortunio a Perugia e si pensava fosse finito. Vieira era un giovane dal grande potenziale, ma era chiuso da Desailly. Per quanto riguarda Aubameyang non me la sento però di crocifiggere i nostri dirigenti, perché nessuno avrebbe potuto immaginare ciò che sarebbe diventato. Ricordo il sarcasmo che si fece quando Galliani incassò i soldi dalla squadra francese che lo acquistò. Si pensava fosse un giocatorino.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Gennaio 2019)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Guarda stavo per scrivere a proposito la stessa cosa per Davids e Vieira. Davids subì un brutto infortunio a Perugia e si pensava fosse finito. Vieira era un giovane dal grande potenziale, ma era chiuso da Desailly. Per quanto riguarda Aubameyang non me la sento però di crocifiggere i nostri dirigenti, perché nessuno avrebbe potuto immaginare ciò che sarebbe diventato. Ricordo il sarcasmo che si fece quando Galliani incassò i soldi dalla squadra francese che lo acquistò. Si pensava fosse un giocatorino.



in realtà pierre aveva fatto vedere qualcosa di interessante nelle giovanili, purtroppo avevamo anche i fratelli scarsoni willy e catilina che nonostante abbiamo una trentina d'anni hanno gia appeso gli scarpini al chiodo, quindi alla fine si pensò che fosse della stessa pasta dei fratelli scarsi.


----------



## Route66 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Quando Inter e Roma conclusero l'affare Nainggolan ho pensato subito che l'inserimento con la valutazione(discreta) di Zaniolo fosse l'ennesima perla dei cugini per aggirare e sistemare il FPF....
Avevo anche cercato la foto sul motore per capire chi fosse e non l'ho nemmeno trovata!
Penso proprio che l'anno prossimo non lo vedremo più nel campionato italiano....Giuve permenttendo!!


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Per quanto prendere per i fondelli i cugini sia anche uno dei miei sport preferiti, c'è da dire che non solo l'Inter fa queste cose. Sarà l'aria di Milano, ma io ricordo che anche noi cedemmo un diciannovenne Patrick Vieira e un giovane Edgar Davids dopo appena una stagione, per non parlare di un tale Pierre-Emerick Aubameyang che da noi non ha mai visto il campo...



Certo anche noi qualche scheletro nell'armadio lo abbiamo, ma dei citati solo Davids fu una cessione assurda. Le altre due avevano le loro valide ragioni, prima di tutto il fatto che avessero davanti giocatori molto più forti di loro. Furono cessioni sbagliate ma non assurde.

I casi dell'Inda invece sono proprio assurdi perchè cedono questi giocatori per prenderne di peggiori.

Ma Zaniolo li supera proprio tutti... perchè si sapeva benissimo che Nainggolan è finito, a Roma aveva avuto una marea di problemi, come si sapeva benissimo che Zaniolo fosse in fenomeno visto che ha fatto furore per due anni nella Primavera, anche in Youth League, giocando in Nazionale giovanile sempre sotto età... insomma un fenomeno vero.

Eppure come spesso accade per la pressione della piazza che vuole i giocatori "pronti subito" e per quelle dell'allenatore che vuole i suoi pupilli si fanno puntualmente delle grandi ******.
Per carità noi veniamo giusto dal caso Higuain per cui non è che abbiamo tanto da insegnare...


----------



## Route66 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo anche noi qualche scheletro nell'armadio lo abbiamo, ma dei citati solo Davids fu una cessione assurda. Le altre due avevano le loro valide ragioni, prima di tutto il fatto che avessero davanti giocatori molto più forti di loro. Furono cessioni sbagliate ma non assurde.
> 
> I casi dell'Inda invece sono proprio assurdi perchè cedono questi giocatori per prenderne di peggiori.
> 
> ...



Aggiungiamoci pure che se Spalletti , in un raro momento di lucidità, quest'estate avesse fermato tutto per voler puntare su Zaniolo (lasciando il suo pupillo a Roma....) lo avrebbero appeso al posto delle bandierine Suning alla Pinetina...


----------



## Cataldinho (28 Gennaio 2019)

Non seguo molto il calcio giovanile e non conoscevo Zaniolo in estate, per cui mi sembrava un operazione che ci stava. L'inter prendeva un giocatore di livello (brava la roma a farlo credere, nascondendo cosa era diventato) scambiandolo per un giovane + un bidone + conguaglio. La cosa che sorprende è che quel giovane non è un "Locatelli" qualsiasi, un giovane che mostra un po diu talento, ma è pieno di lacune. No, è un calciatore forte, con personalità, determinazione, visione di gioco, atleticamente pronto, e con colpi da top player. Come è possibile che all'inter non se ne siano accorti, o abbiano sottovalutato la cosa? Spero per loro che abbiano almeno preteso una quota sulla possibile rivendita, perché se Zaniolo mantiene il livello, e la Roma volesse venderlo, non trovo impossibile che si possa arrivare a un operazione a 3 cifre, o molto vicina.


----------



## Davidoff (28 Gennaio 2019)

Già nel mirino dei gobbi insieme a Tonali, a quanto pare. A quanto glielo regalerà Pallotta?


----------



## Lineker10 (28 Gennaio 2019)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Aggiungiamoci pure che se Spalletti , in un raro momento di lucidità, quest'estate avesse fermato tutto per voler puntare su Zaniolo (lasciando il suo pupillo a Roma....) lo avrebbero appeso al posto delle bandierine Suning alla Pinetina...



Non sono d'accordo. Codesta è la prima responsabilità di un allenatore e viene prima di ogni cosa, prima della tattica, prima della formazione o degli schemi. L'allenatore è proprio la persona che deve dire no alla cessione di Zaniolo perché lo vede ogni giorno in allenamento!


----------



## Raryof (28 Gennaio 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Non seguo molto il calcio giovanile e non conoscevo Zaniolo in estate, per cui mi sembrava un operazione che ci stava. L'inter prendeva un giocatore di livello (brava la roma a farlo credere, nascondendo cosa era diventato) scambiandolo per un giovane + un bidone + conguaglio. La cosa che sorprende è che quel giovane non è un "Locatelli" qualsiasi, un giovane che mostra un po diu talento, ma è pieno di lacune. No, è un calciatore forte, con personalità, determinazione, visione di gioco, atleticamente pronto, e con colpi da top player. Come è possibile che all'inter non se ne siano accorti, o abbiano sottovalutato la cosa? Spero per loro che abbiano almeno preteso una quota sulla possibile rivendita, perché se Zaniolo mantiene il livello, e la Roma volesse venderlo, non trovo impossibile che si possa arrivare a un operazione a 3 cifre, o molto vicina.



Se De Jong lo hanno valutato 90 mln questo li supera tranquillamente.
Zaniolo stravolgerà pure i piani di Mancini perché dovrà cambiare modulo e inserire lui, è il 10 che l'Italia aspettava da anni e ora lo ha trovato.. ma in chiave moderna.
Vorrei vedere questa formazione ai prossimi Europei

Donnarumma
Conti Bonucci Romagnoli Emerson
Jorginho Verratti
Chiesa Zaniolo Insigne
Cutrone


----------



## MarcoMilanista (28 Gennaio 2019)

Quella formazione non arriva nemmeno ai quarti.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2019)

Giocatore moderno, atleticamente e tecnicamente già di livello, grande personalità. Deve "sgrezzarsi" in copertura, mi sembra troppo precipitoso.
Sinceramente tra lui e Barella mi ha impressionato più lui. All'Inter sono matti.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Giocatore moderno, atleticamente e tecnicamente già di livello, grande personalità. Deve "sgrezzarsi" in copertura, mi sembra troppo precipitoso.
> Sinceramente tra lui e Barella mi ha impressionato più lui. All'Inter sono matti.



Barella ha più intensità dentro la partita, zaniolo ha più strappi.


----------



## PM3 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Farei Follie per lui. 
Giocatore strepitoso.
Se avessimo lui al posto di Kessie...


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Farei Follie per lui.
> Giocatore strepitoso.
> Se avessimo lui al posto di Kessie...



Andiamoci piano..sta avendo un picco di rendimento ta un paio di mesi..ma non parliamo già di fenomeni che ce ne vuole..ne abbiamo persi già diversi per strada..


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2019)

Certo che se si confermassero questa nuova scuola italiana sarà tanta roba. 

Donnarumma Conti Cutrone Zaniolo barella Sensi Romagnoli ecc ecc 

Ci manca il Bomber la davanti e il fantasista poi in lettura nazionale tra 5 anni abbiamo uno squadrone.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo che se si confermassero questa nuova scuola italiana sarà tanta roba.
> 
> Donnarumma Conti Cutrone Zaniolo barella Sensi Romagnoli ecc ecc
> 
> Ci manca il Bomber la davanti e il fantasista poi in lettura nazionale tra 5 anni abbiamo uno squadrone.



Chiesa non me lo metti? Abbiamo anche Caldara in ascesa..

La nazionale se finalmente sta generazione mantiene le premesse e ha la testa sulle spalle nel 2022 può fare un bel mondiale..però sti giovani devono iniziare a giocare in Champions!


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2019)

questo ha la testa giusta per giocare nella roma. è un montato megalomane


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Chiesa non me lo metti? Abbiamo anche Caldara in ascesa..
> 
> La nazionale se finalmente sta generazione mantiene le premesse e ha la testa sulle spalle nel 2022 può fare un bel mondiale..però sti giovani devono iniziare a giocare in Champions!



Chiesa Caldara... esatto. Tantissima robaa


----------



## uolfetto (4 Febbraio 2019)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo che se si confermassero questa nuova scuola italiana sarà tanta roba.
> 
> Donnarumma Conti Cutrone Zaniolo barella Sensi Romagnoli ecc ecc
> 
> Ci manca il Bomber la davanti e il fantasista poi in lettura nazionale tra 5 anni abbiamo uno squadrone.



il trequartista c'è, è zaniolo appunto.


----------



## koti (4 Febbraio 2019)

Altro che Barella, questo è fortissimo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (4 Febbraio 2019)

Se avessimo 60 milioni da spendere a centrocampo, prenderei lui tutta la vita.
30+kessiè?


----------



## Boomer (4 Febbraio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se avessimo 60 milioni da spendere a centrocampo, prenderei lui tutta la vita.
> 30+kessiè?



Tanto Gattuso lo farebbe giocare terzino bloccato.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Febbraio 2019)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se avessimo 60 milioni da spendere a centrocampo, prenderei lui tutta la vita.
> 30+kessiè?



30 + kessie? magari aggiungiamoci pure donnarumma e conti  io ci andrei calmo con gli entusiasmi, i casi a la elsha sono molto comuni


----------



## 7vinte (10 Febbraio 2019)

"di Zaniolo da qui a 6 mesi se ne parlerà solo dalle parti di Ferrara o di Frosinone"

Direttamente da IndaFans  rosik.


----------



## Clarenzio (10 Febbraio 2019)

koti ha scritto:


> Altro che Barella, questo è fortissimo.



Concordo.

(ovviamente staserà Barella farà una super partita )


----------



## 7vinte (12 Febbraio 2019)

Grande Nicolò!!!!! Lo prenderei domani!!


----------



## SoloMVB (12 Febbraio 2019)

E' ormai ovvio che l'inter ha regalato Zaniolo alla juve,la Roma come da prassi mettera' un bel talloncino con prezzo di favore per la fogna torinese.


----------



## Boomer (12 Febbraio 2019)

Se Miraminchia va alla Roma magari ce lo scambia per Kessie


----------



## Schism75 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Lo prenderei ora. 50 mln e via.


----------



## Raryof (12 Febbraio 2019)

L'ho detto già altre volte, è già il 10 della nazionale e sicuro protagonista l'anno prossimo.
A 'sto giro ci è andata bene, dopo anni.


----------



## vannu994 (12 Febbraio 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> L'ho detto già altre volte, è già il 10 della nazionale e sicuro protagonista l'anno prossimo.
> A 'sto giro ci è andata bene, dopo anni.



Escluse le partite in cui giocano contro di noi sono sempre contento quando giovani italiani fanno bene, finalmente si iniziano a rivedere ragazzi interessanti per la nostra nazionale. Comunque La Roma aldilà di ogni pronostico ha fatto un super affare, con il senno del poi avrebbe guadagnato anche da uno scambio alla pari con Naingollan, invece ci ha preso anche 27 milioni e Santon, bravi loro...


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Resto dell'idea che l'Inda sia l'unica squadra al mondo che possa regalare un giocatore del genere.


----------



## Sotiris (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ueh, ce la faranno i gobbi a comprarlo almeno per il valore di Sturaro?


----------



## JohnDoe (13 Febbraio 2019)

la cosa che mi da fastidio e il fatto che non e questione di se la Juve prende anche Zaniolo..ma e una questione di quando lo prendono...


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Escluse le partite in cui giocano contro di noi sono sempre contento quando giovani italiani fanno bene, finalmente si iniziano a rivedere ragazzi interessanti per la nostra nazionale. Comunque La Roma aldilà di ogni pronostico ha fatto un super affare, con il senno del poi avrebbe guadagnato anche da uno scambio alla pari con Naingollan, invece ci ha preso anche 27 milioni e Santon, bravi loro...



Se ricordi avevo scritto nel post al tempo della trattativa di Nainggolan che l'Inda si sarebbe pentita.
Seguo sempre il campionato primavera e Zaniolo l'anno scorso pareva Zidane, ci vuole davvero tanta tanta tanta incompetenza per fare quello che ha fatto l'Inda.
Che è una società di burattini altrimenti sarebbe da licenziare in tronco i responsabili di una decisione del genere.
Ma come ho scritto solo all'Inda può succedere, proprio perché è una società di burattini.

Mancini lo ha convocato in nazionale prima che esordisse in prima squadra, rendiamoci conto ragazzi del talento di cui parliamo... proprio tutti sapevano benissimo che questo è un fuoriclasse.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (13 Febbraio 2019)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> la cosa che mi da fastidio e il fatto che non e questione di se la Juve prende anche Zaniolo..ma e una questione di quando lo prendono...



Infatti.

Napoli, Roma, Fiorentina...tutte societa che proclamano un certo livello di 'anti-Juventinismo' per poi vendere i loro migliori giocatori sempre e comunque ai ladri. Chiesa sappiamo anche benissimo dove andra a finire (in panchina accanto a Bernadeschi, altre talento che si rovina).


----------



## JohnDoe (13 Febbraio 2019)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Napoli, Roma, Fiorentina...tutte societa che proclamano un certo livello di 'anti-Juventinismo' per poi vendere i loro migliori giocatori sempre e comunque ai ladri. Chiesa sappiamo anche benissimo dove andra a finire (in panchina accanto a Bernadeschi, altre talento che si rovina).



io dico che anche l`Inter ora che ha in societa il sicario Marotta comincera a vendere alla Juve , atenzione a Icardi e Skriniar


----------



## juventino (13 Febbraio 2019)

Ciò che colpisce non è solo il talento e la personalità, ma anche la forza fisica; è molto difficile vincere un contrasto contro di lui e non lo butti giù facilmente.


----------



## diavolo (13 Febbraio 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ueh, ce la faranno i gobbi a comprarlo almeno per il valore di Sturaro?



Chiuderanno a 6 milioni per far fare plusvalenza alla Roma.


----------



## Zanc9 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Il sogno sarebbe fuori kessie (50M) e chalanoglu (25M) e dentro lui (50M) e chiesa (50M)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Mi piacerebbe molto avere Zaniolo, Chiesa e Barella. Li ritengo i tre talenti italiani migliori. Zaniolo promette bene davvero, mi piace moltissimo anche per la forza che ha. Deve continuare a lavorare bene, se non si monta la testa può diventare un giocatore di livello mondiale.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se ricordi avevo scritto nel post al tempo della trattativa di Nainggolan che l'Inda si sarebbe pentita.
> Seguo sempre il campionato primavera e Zaniolo l'anno scorso pareva Zidane, ci vuole davvero tanta tanta tanta incompetenza per fare quello che ha fatto l'Inda.
> Che è una società di burattini altrimenti sarebbe da licenziare in tronco i responsabili di una decisione del genere.
> Ma come ho scritto solo all'Inda può succedere, proprio perché è una società di burattini.
> ...



Onore a te amico, ricordo perfettamente quando ne tessevi le lodi e puntavi il dito contro l'inter per la follia dell'operazione.
Comunque anche se il ragazzo si sapeva fosse forte e dominante fisicamente e tecnicamente nella primavera mi pare davvero incredibile come non abbia patito il salto tra i professionisti e addirittura in champions.
Questo ragazzo anche tra i grandi continua a dominare e determinare.
Da prendere prima di subito firmando un contratto in bianco, domani potrebbe esser troppo tardi.
Io lo scambierei anche con suso : zaniolo ha tanti numeri che lo spagnolo non possiede nel repertorio per limiti fisici e agonistici.


----------



## sunburn (13 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Se ricordi avevo scritto nel post al tempo della trattativa di Nainggolan che l'Inda si sarebbe pentita.
> Seguo sempre il campionato primavera e Zaniolo l'anno scorso pareva Zidane, ci vuole davvero tanta tanta tanta incompetenza per fare quello che ha fatto l'Inda.
> Che è una società di burattini altrimenti sarebbe da licenziare in tronco i responsabili di una decisione del genere.
> Ma come ho scritto solo all'Inda può succedere, proprio perché è una società di burattini.
> ...


Su 100 che sembravano Zidane in Primavera quanti hanno sfondato in serie a? Fino a due mesi fa non era titolare e aveva giocato solo qualche spezzone. Fino a ora ha fatto bene 6-7 partite. Un po' presto per definirlo fuoriclasse. Qualche partita buona la fece anche Gourcuff, per restare in tema di presunti "eredi" di Zidane.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Febbraio 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Su 100 che sembravano Zidane in Primavera quanti hanno sfondato in serie a? Fino a due mesi fa non era titolare e aveva giocato solo qualche spezzone. Fino a ora ha fatto bene 6-7 partite. Un po' presto per definirlo fuoriclasse. Qualche partita buona la fece anche Gourcuff, per restare in tema di presunti "eredi" di Zidane.



Ci sono tanti bravi giovani, ma Zaniolo rientra in un'altra categoria. Lo vedrai.
Ripeto che chi segue il calcio giovanile sapeva benissimo della ****** che stava facendo l'Inda.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Onore a te amico, ricordo perfettamente quando ne tessevi le lodi e puntavi il dito contro l'inter per la follia dell'operazione.
> Comunque anche se il ragazzo si sapeva fosse forte e dominante fisicamente e tecnicamente nella primavera mi pare davvero incredibile come non abbia patito il salto tra i professionisti e addirittura in champions.
> Questo ragazzo anche tra i grandi continua a dominare e determinare.
> Da prendere prima di subito firmando un contratto in bianco, domani potrebbe esser troppo tardi.
> Io lo scambierei anche con suso : zaniolo ha tanti numeri che lo spagnolo non possiede nel repertorio per limiti fisici e agonistici.



La Roma non lo cederà per tanti anni purtroppo.
La follia dell'operazione non sta nella cessione in sé, a volte può avere una logica, ma nella valutazione di 4,5 milioni!!!
Ripeto che per una cosa del genere DEVONO cacciare i responsabili, sono cose che possono succedere solo all'Inda, il teatro dei burattini.

Nel frattempo prendono Godin con stipendio folle quando hanno Bastoni che sta facendo meraviglie a Parma... sono come il Cerbero a tre teste... dove quella che comanda è quella che non capisce nulla.


----------



## Davidoff (13 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La Roma non lo cederà per tanti anni purtroppo.
> La follia dell'operazione non sta nella cessione in sé, a volte può avere una logica, ma nella valutazione di 4,5 milioni!!!
> Ripeto che per una cosa del genere DEVONO cacciare i responsabili, sono cose che possono succedere solo all'Inda, il teatro dei burattini.
> 
> Nel frattempo prendono Godin con stipendio folle quando hanno Bastoni che sta facendo meraviglie a Parma... sono come il Cerbero a tre teste... dove quella che comanda è quella che non capisce nulla.



Per me sarà già tanto se non lo cedono a giugno, fino a quando ci sarà Pallotta la Roma resterà un supermercato perenne.
L'Inda ha dimostrato una volta di più perché è una società inadatta a vincere, a parte gli anni di Calciopoli hanno sempre fatto mercati scellerati. Purtroppo gli unici capaci di dare fastidio ai gobbi siamo noi, le altre società italiane, chi per un motivo chi per l'altro, sono una più ridicola dell'altra.


----------



## odasensei (13 Febbraio 2019)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Per me sarà già tanto se non lo cedono a giugno, fino a quando ci sarà Pallotta la Roma resterà un supermercato perenne.
> L'Inda ha dimostrato una volta di più perché è una società inadatta a vincere, a parte gli anni di Calciopoli hanno sempre fatto mercati scellerati. Purtroppo gli unici capaci di dare fastidio ai gobbi siamo noi, le altre società italiane, chi per un motivo chi per l'altro, sono una più ridicola dell'altra.



Pallotta avrà pure fatto della Roma un supermercato ma non è scemo
Zaniolo tra 2 anni lo vende al doppio della valutazione attuale
Se deve monetizzare dalle cessioni ha almeno altri 3 giocatori da far partire a cuor leggero (Manolas, Florenzi, Pellegrini)
A meno che non si presentino già a Giugno con un'offerta indecente, che non sono i 50 milioni che si leggono nel topic


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La Roma non lo cederà per tanti anni purtroppo.
> La follia dell'operazione non sta nella cessione in sé, a volte può avere una logica, ma nella valutazione di 4,5 milioni!!!
> Ripeto che per una cosa del genere DEVONO cacciare i responsabili, sono cose che possono succedere solo all'Inda, il teatro dei burattini.
> 
> Nel frattempo prendono Godin con stipendio folle quando hanno Bastoni che sta facendo meraviglie a Parma... sono come il Cerbero a tre teste... dove quella che comanda è quella che non capisce nulla.




Pure la citazione dantesca!!!!
Chiaramente hanno pensato si trattasse dell'ennesimo destro anzichè pinamonti prendendo una fregatura colossale.
Ieri in diretta mi ha impressionato in occasione del primo gol quando, pur sbagliando il primo controllo, con una facilità disarmante si è coordinato col piede non suo e ha impattato benissimo la palla incrociandola a fil di palo.
Raramente ho visto mancini naturali calciare con tanta naturalezza di destro e , soprattutto, coordinarsi cosi bene.
Ma del ragazzo ciò che più mi sorprende è la potenza.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Febbraio 2019)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Pallotta avrà pure fatto della Roma un supermercato ma non è scemo
> Zaniolo tra 2 anni lo vende al doppio della valutazione attuale
> Se deve monetizzare dalle cessioni ha almeno altri 3 giocatori da far partire a cuor leggero (Manolas, Florenzi, Pellegrini)
> A meno che non si presentino già a Giugno con un'offerta indecente, che non sono i 50 milioni che si leggono nel topic



Nonostante Monchi abbia fatto incetta di bidoni, c'è da dire che la Roma ne ha rifilati sempre altrettanti, ad esclusione di Salah.
Quindi non credo proprio che cederanno Zaniolo tanto facilmente.


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pure la citazione dantesca!!!!
> Chiaramente hanno pensato si trattasse dell'ennesimo destro anzichè pinamonti prendendo una fregatura colossale.
> Ieri in diretta mi ha impressionato in occasione del primo gol quando, pur sbagliando il primo controllo, con una facilità disarmante si è coordinato col piede non suo e ha impattato benissimo la palla incrociandola a fil di palo.
> Raramente ho visto mancini naturali calciare con tanta naturalezza di destro e , soprattutto, coordinarsi cosi bene.
> Ma del ragazzo ciò che più mi sorprende è la potenza.



Bella vero?��
All'Inda c'è uno scouting di livello mondiale, sono proprio al top tanto che sanno davvero arrivare sui giovani forti prima degli altri. Lo stesso Zaniolo giocava in B a Entella. 
Ma poi chi ci capisce non conta nulla perché puntualmente questi giovani li perdono tutti e fanno mille disastri. Il prossimo della lista è Bastoni. 

Zaniolo oltre alla classe ha una forza atletica incredibile, un armadio di muscoli e nervi. Crescendo tatticamente diventerà un top assoluto. Come ruolo sta evolvendo a mezzala che sarà il suo futuro naturale, cioè il centrocampista universale a tutto campo.

Ma se l'avessimo ceduto noi uno così?? Ti immagini...


----------



## odasensei (13 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Nonostante Monchi abbia fatto incetta di bidoni, c'è da dire che la Roma ne ha rifilati sempre altrettanti, ad esclusione di Salah.
> Quindi non credo proprio che cederanno Zaniolo tanto facilmente.



Ma infatti per me o gliene portano 90 a Giugno o resta a Roma facilmente


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Febbraio 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bella vero?��
> All'Inda c'è uno scouting di livello mondiale, sono proprio al top tanto che sanno davvero arrivare sui giovani forti prima degli altri. Lo stesso Zaniolo giocava in B a Entella.
> Ma poi chi ci capisce non conta nulla perché puntualmente questi giovani li perdono tutti e fanno mille disastri. Il prossimo della lista è Bastoni.
> 
> ...



Ancora non l'ho inquadrato bene questo ragazzo ma non credo sia un giocatore destinato a fare il compitino regolare, vive però di strappi e di giocate.
Non è come barella che è sempre dentro il gioco nelle due fasi, zaniolo si accende e si spegne a fasi alterne.
Quando si accende però ti fa la giocata decisiva.
Credo il suo destino calcistico sia giocare a ridosso della punta, se largo o posizionato centralmente è tutto da vedere.
Uno che vede la porta come questo ragazzo , che va via all'uomo con tanta facilità e che in area domina fisicamente credo sia uno spreco relegarlo a centrocampista puro a tutto campo.


----------



## PM3 (13 Febbraio 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ancora non l'ho inquadrato bene questo ragazzo ma non credo sia un giocatore destinato a fare il compitino regolare, vive però di strappi e di giocate.
> Non è come barella che è sempre dentro il gioco nelle due fasi, zaniolo si accende e si spegne a fasi alterne.
> Quando si accende però ti fa la giocata decisiva.
> Credo il suo destino calcistico sia giocare a ridosso della punta, se largo o posizionato centralmente è tutto da vedere.
> Uno che vede la porta come questo ragazzo , che va via all'uomo con tanta facilità e che in area domina fisicamente credo sia uno spreco relegarlo a centrocampista puro a tutto campo.



A mio parere è molto simile a Paquetà. Stesso ruolo. Se vuoi sfruttarli appieno, devi metterli dietro la punta, ma anche come mezzala di inserimento fanno la loro figura. 
Io farei follie per Zaniolo, anche rinunciare all'ala sinistra e sorbirmi un altro anno di Hakan a sinistra. 
Anche se due mezzali sinistre insieme (Paquetà e Zaniolo) non credo si siano mai viste.


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Febbraio 2019)

Inviterei tutti alla calma..il ragazzo è forte e sta facendo benissimo, di sicuro mi sta molto colpendo per personalità, grinta e forza fisica..ma non mi pare che tecnicamente sia ad oggi a livelli così alti, e anche nella corsa mi pare un po' macchinoso (ci sta essendo 1.90)..
Vedremo come sta messo di testa, adesso è difficile giudicarlo..

Per me può diventare un ottimo giocatore però i fuoriclasse, quelli veri, hanno qualcosa in più..


----------



## rossonerosud (14 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Inviterei tutti alla calma..il ragazzo è forte e sta facendo benissimo, di sicuro mi sta molto colpendo per personalità, grinta e forza fisica..ma non mi pare che tecnicamente sia ad oggi a livelli così alti, e anche nella corsa mi pare* un po' macchinoso* (ci sta essendo 1.90)..
> Vedremo come sta messo di testa, adesso è difficile giudicarlo..
> 
> Per me può diventare un ottimo giocatore però i fuoriclasse, quelli veri, hanno qualcosa in più..



anche milinkovic savic nella corsa è macchinoso e, a differenza di zaniolo, lo è anche nei cambi di direzione. ma vuol dire poco per giocatori del genere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> anche milinkovic savic nella corsa è macchinoso e, a differenza di zaniolo, lo è anche nei cambi di direzione. ma vuol dire poco per giocatori del genere.



Dico solo che prima di segarci dopo 2 mesi buoni e parlare di Zaniolo manco fosse Baggio aspetterei..
Onestamente io lo vedo forte ma non un fenomeno..a me per esempio Chiesa ispira di più, tra i due prendere il viola


----------



## kYMERA (14 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dico solo che prima di segarci dopo 2 mesi buoni e parlare di Zaniolo manco fosse Baggio aspetterei..
> Onestamente io lo vedo forte ma non un fenomeno..a me per esempio Chiesa ispira di più, tra i due prendere il viola



Che c'entra? sono due ruoli diversi.


----------



## vannu994 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dico solo che prima di segarci dopo 2 mesi buoni e parlare di Zaniolo manco fosse Baggio aspetterei..
> Onestamente io lo vedo forte ma non un fenomeno..a me per esempio Chiesa ispira di più, tra i due prendere il viola



Quando era più piccolo ha anche avuto qualche problema disciplinare, mi sembra a Firenze. Comunque è indubbio che ha grandissima personalità e doti non normali per un ragazzo della sua età, stiamo a vedere, speriamo per il calcio italiano non sia solo una meteora e che non finisca dai gobbacci.


----------



## vannu994 (14 Febbraio 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che c'entra? sono due ruoli diversi.




Penso intenda che se dovesse puntare su un giovane, con la speranza che faccia un'intera carriera ad alti livelli, preferirebbe spendere su Chiesa piuttosto che su Zaniolo.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dico solo che prima di segarci dopo 2 mesi buoni e parlare di Zaniolo manco fosse Baggio aspetterei..
> Onestamente io lo vedo forte ma non un fenomeno..a me per esempio Chiesa ispira di più, tra i due prendere il viola



Milan-Fiorentina
Roma-Milan

Chi ti ha impressionato di più tra i 2?


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dico solo che prima di segarci dopo 2 mesi buoni e parlare di Zaniolo manco fosse Baggio aspetterei..
> Onestamente io lo vedo forte ma non un fenomeno..a me per esempio Chiesa ispira di più, tra i due prendere il viola



sono d'accordo. questa esaltazione non la capisco. è forte da così giovane perchè è già formato fisicamente, bisogna vedere i margini che ha.

poi occhio alla testa, si vede lontano un km che è un montato..


----------



## Route66 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Le premesse per diventare uno molto forte mi sembra ci siano tutte ma come sostengono in molti aspetterei per vedere se si conferma e come reagisce alla fama, al successo e ai danèee.....
Ora chiudiamo tutti gli occhi per un istante e immaginiamo che il suo procuratore sia un tale con panza e occhiali di origini italo-olandese che litighi leggermente con la lingua italiana...di cosa staremo parlando ora?!?!


----------



## vannu994 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Milan-Fiorentina
> Roma-Milan
> 
> Chi ti ha impressionato di più tra i 2?


Scusa se rispondo anche io, comunque tra le due indubbiamente Zaniolo. C'è comunque da dire che Chiesa gioca bene da due stagioni, Zaniolo è alla prima. Comunque Chiesa secondo me quest'anno deve fare il salto in un altra società più ambiziosa, anche perché altrimenti rischia di fare la fine di Berardi. In questo momento a parità di prezzo forse prenderei anche io Chiesa, per il fatto che uno con le sue caratteristiche ci farebbero molto più comodo rispetto a quelle di Zaniolo.


----------



## overlord (14 Febbraio 2019)

Questo è gobbo nell'anima. Sciò


----------



## rossonerosud (14 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Milan-Fiorentina
> Roma-Milan
> 
> Chi ti ha impressionato di più tra i 2?



sì ma chiesa è un '97, zaniolo un '99...


----------



## vannu994 (14 Febbraio 2019)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> sì ma chiesa è un '97, zaniolo un '99...



Dipende da come la vedi, Chiesa sono due anni che fa molto bene ed ha esordito alla stessa età di Zaniolo. Zaniolo tra due anni potrebbe essere un fenomeno oppure potrebbe anche essere peggiorato... Queste poi sono valutazioni che fanno i DS. A me comunque piace e molto, perché si adatta a diversi ruoli in maniera eccellente.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo. questa esaltazione non la capisco. *è forte da così giovane perchè è già formato fisicamente*, bisogna vedere i margini che ha.
> 
> poi occhio alla testa, si vede lontano un km che è un montato..



Hai centrato un punto chiave..Poi voglio dire ha 19 anni, ma tipo ce lo ricordiamo Pogba il primo anno di Juve?..Secondo me Zaniolo a quel livello non è..

Però sia chiaro, finalmente stiamo tornando a sfornare dei talenti


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Milan-Fiorentina
> Roma-Milan
> 
> Chi ti ha impressionato di più tra i 2?



Dovremmo basare il giudizio su due partite?


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2019)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Che c'entra? sono due ruoli diversi.



Si ma se ho 60 milioni da spendere non è che si moltiplicano se i giocatori sono in ruoli diversi...


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Febbraio 2019)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Scusa se rispondo anche io, comunque tra le due indubbiamente Zaniolo. C'è comunque da dire che Chiesa gioca bene da due stagioni, Zaniolo è alla prima. Comunque Chiesa secondo me quest'anno deve fare il salto in un altra società più ambiziosa, anche perché altrimenti rischia di fare la fine di Berardi. In questo momento a parità di prezzo forse prenderei anche io Chiesa, per il fatto che uno con le sue caratteristiche ci farebbero molto più comodo rispetto a quelle di Zaniolo.



Si, Chiesa ci servirebbe di più, però a me continua a non convincere tecnicamente, lo vedo piuttosto limitato. Zaniolo è l'unico giovane italiano che negli ultimi anni mi ha veramente impressionato: è dai tempi del primo El Sharaawy, a parte forse Bernardeschi, che non vedevo un giovane così forte.


Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dovremmo basare il giudizio su due partite?



Pour parler, non credo tu segua assiduamente anche Roma e Viola, ci basiamo sulle partite che guardiamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si, Chiesa ci servirebbe di più, però a me continua a non convincere tecnicamente, lo vedo piuttosto limitato. Zaniolo è l'unico giovane italiano che negli ultimi anni mi ha veramente impressionato: è dai tempi del primo* El Sharaawy*, a parte forse *Bernardeschi*, che non vedevo un giovane così forte.



Hai citato due che poi hanno fatto proprio una bella fine... 



Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Pour parler, non credo tu segua assiduamente anche Roma e Viola, ci basiamo sulle partite che guardiamo.



In generale, Chiesa mi piace di più: carisma vero senza testa montata (Zaniolo fa già il fig0 dopo un mese buono..ma del resto con quella madre lì immagino che testa possa avere....), e anche come doti è un giocatore che mi piace


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Hai citato due che poi hanno fatto proprio una bella fine...
> 
> 
> 
> In generale, Chiesa mi piace di più: carisma vero senza testa montata (Zaniolo fa già il fig0 dopo un mese buono..ma del resto con quella madre lì immagino che testa possa avere....), e anche come doti è un giocatore che mi piace



no va be non sapevo fosse gobbo davvero ne che avesse sta mamma qua.

ahahahahahhahah ma questo che carriera può fare..... ragazzi... la testa è tutto.

preferisco la mamma al figlio, che vada pure dai ladri


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2019)

Lancio una provocazione, decidessimo per assurdo di spendere 100mln per un centrocampista, li spendiamo per Savic o per Zaniolo?

Il ruolo è pressoche lo stesso, mezz'ala o trequartista all'occorrenza.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lancio una provocazione, decidessimo per assurdo di spendere 100mln per un centrocampista, li spendiamo per Savic o per Zaniolo?
> 
> Il ruolo è pressoche lo stesso, mezz'ala o trequartista all'occorrenza.



ragazzi non scherziamo...

poi magari verrò smentito alla grandissima, ma la cosa per cui zaniolo sarà più ricordato probabilmente sarà il diventare il nuovo protagonista della mitica canzone "la mamma di pagliuca è una putt.."

io non avrei dubbi, a quella cifra poi nessuno dei 2 sinceramente...


----------



## Jino (14 Febbraio 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ragazzi non scherziamo...
> 
> poi magari verrò smentito alla grandissima, ma la cosa per cui zaniolo sarà più ricordato probabilmente sarà il diventare il nuovo protagonista della mitica canzone "la mamma di pagliuca è una putt.."
> 
> io non avrei dubbi, a quella cifra poi nessuno dei 2 sinceramente...



Parlo per assurdo, l'ho detto. E' un gioco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lancio una provocazione, decidessimo per assurdo di spendere 100mln per un centrocampista, li spendiamo per Savic o per Zaniolo?
> 
> Il ruolo è pressoche lo stesso, mezz'ala o trequartista all'occorrenza.



SMS..non scherziamo..
Cioè poi magari Zaniolo cresce e diventa fortissimo ma mi pare ci si stia sbrodolando un po' troppo per 5 gol in croce di cui 4 sono praticamente dei tap in da dentro l'area piccola..

Poi 100 milioni sono una follia..ma di certo non sono fattibili su uno che ha fatto 2 mesi buoni


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lancio una provocazione, decidessimo per assurdo di spendere 100mln per un centrocampista, li spendiamo per Savic o per Zaniolo?
> 
> Il ruolo è pressoche lo stesso, mezz'ala o trequartista all'occorrenza.



Per Savic non spenderei manco la metà, ergo...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lancio una provocazione, decidessimo per assurdo di spendere 100mln per un centrocampista, li spendiamo per Savic o per Zaniolo?
> 
> Il ruolo è pressoche lo stesso, mezz'ala o trequartista all'occorrenza.


Io personalmente vorrei Savic. Capisco che Zaniolo sia un bel talento, ma per la forza fisica straripante abbinata alla tecnica e all’intelligenza tattica Savic mi ricorda Gullit.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (14 Febbraio 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lancio una provocazione, decidessimo per assurdo di spendere 100mln per un centrocampista, li spendiamo per Savic o per Zaniolo?
> 
> Il ruolo è pressoche lo stesso, mezz'ala o trequartista all'occorrenza.



In questo momento, non avrei dubbi nel scegliere Milinkovic-Savic: per quanto il serbo stia faticando, la scorsa stagione ha dimostrato qualità eccezionali che non credo possa aver smarrito nel giro di qualche mese. Zaniolo è sicuramente un ottimo prospetto, ma ci andrei cauto: ha fornito prestazioni notevoli negli ultimi 2 mesi - o almeno, nelle partite in cui l'ho visto all'opera - ma è ancora troppo presto per dire quale sarà la sua carriera (i due gol al Porto han fatto più notizia per il fatto che sia stato un 19enne a farli, non per la qualità in sé degli stessi). Milinkovic-Savic dispone inoltre di una fisicità nettamente superiore a quella del romanista.


----------



## CarpeDiem (14 Febbraio 2019)

Non capisco se state scherzando o se parlate per invidia, ma Zaniolo è un predestinato.
Non vedevo un giocatore italiano così dotato da almeno 15 anni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Febbraio 2019)

CarpeDiem ha scritto:


> Non capisco se state scherzando o se parlate per invidia, ma Zaniolo è un predestinato.
> Non vedevo un giocatore italiano così dotato da almeno 15 anni


Ricordo parole simili anche per Santon e Balotelli. Il ragazzo è un talento cristallino, ma bisogna vedere se non si monterà la testa. L’aspetto mentale è importantissimo.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Novembre 2019)

Per ora non sembra un fuoco di paglia.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Novembre 2019)

Lo preferisco a Chiesa, di molto pure


----------



## Pitermilanista (3 Novembre 2019)

Alto, elegante, facilità di calcio impressionante (tira sassate negli angolini anche da fermo), soprattutto una progressione palla al piede da urlo: insomma, ho descritto Kakà, ma mancino.

Di gran lunga il calciatore più forte prodotto dall'Italia negli ultimi dieci anni, unico di livello internazionale, unico che non sfigurerebbe in Premier o Liga, dove immagino andrà a giocare già da dal prossimo anno.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (3 Novembre 2019)

Per rivelarsi un fuoco di paglia basta che arrivi al Milan


----------



## Swaitak (3 Novembre 2019)

Ragazzi Mancini ci vede lungo quando si tratta di selezionare giocatori , se l'ha convocato in nazionale quando ancora non conoscevamo nemmeno il nome significa che il talento c'è


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Novembre 2019)

e' molto bravo, poco da dire. Combina gran tecnica a fisicità, un giocatore estremamente moderno ed efficace (a differenza di Chiesa, gran confusionario che spreca 1 palla su 2 che riceve). Deve migliorare a centrocampo, ad ora ha più caratteristiche da seconda punta più che mezz'ala. Il miglior italiano di gran lunga U21, forse Esposito potrà seguire a ruota.


----------



## bmb (3 Novembre 2019)

Diventerà un grandissimo giocatore. Peccato abbiamo la faccia di m**** che me lo fa odiare.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Novembre 2019)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Lo preferisco a Chiesa, di molto pure



Concordo. Sono su due livelli totalmente differenti. Chiesa è tutto fisico. Nel senso che la sua dote più grande è l'esplosività. Federico quando cala fisicamente non rende. Zaniolo invece ha classe, tecnica. È uno di quei giocatori che sa giocare anche da fermo. Lo vedrei bene nell'attuale Real Madrid. Gli manca e gli serve proprio un calciatore dalle caratteristiche di Zaniolo. Sappiamo anche benissimo che il Real è anche in grado di prendere giocatori come Zaniolo, di talento ma che non si sono ancora consacrati in Europa, per poi farli sbocciare da loro.


----------



## Jino (3 Novembre 2019)

Ha tutto per sfondare....vedremo se avrà la testa per stare a certi livelli.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Novembre 2019)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha tutto per sfondare....vedremo se avrà la testa per stare a certi livelli.



E pensa che tutt' oggi, Valuteremmo Paquetà 35 milioni, mentre andassimo a prendere Zaniolo per 40 la penseremmo una follia.

L' esterofilia...


----------



## Raryof (3 Novembre 2019)

Mancini l'anno prossimo avrà una bella gatta da pelare perché uno così mica puoi farlo partire dalla panchina, non con quell'estro e quella fisicità.
Questo è un 10 che può giocare ovunque, gli consiglierei però di fare il salto molto presto perché a Roma non migliorerà mai (tipo da noi Romagna che comunque non ha più margini di miglioramento).


----------



## Schism75 (3 Novembre 2019)

Se confrontato a Paquetà, il brasiliano ne esce con le ossa rotte.


----------



## willcoyote85 (10 Gennaio 2021)

avete visto sto pagliaccio cosa ha combinato?

mette incinta la sua fidanzata 6 mesi fa e la fa abortire, poi la rimette incinta poche settimane fa mentre si stanno mollando.
lei terrà il bambino sembra. ora sta con quel vaccone rumeno di madalina ghenea di 10 anni più vecchia.

è pronto per il GF


----------



## wildfrank (10 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> avete visto sto pagliaccio cosa ha combinato?
> 
> mette incinta la sua fidanzata 6 mesi fa e la fa abortire, poi la rimette incinta poche settimane fa mentre si stanno mollando.
> lei terrà il bambino sembra. ora sta con quel vaccone rumeno di madalina ghenea di 10 anni più vecchia.
> ...



Quando c'è troppo liquor che tiene a bagno il cervello, poi succede che la massa cerebrale si dissolve nello speciale liquido.


----------



## diavoloINme (10 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> avete visto sto pagliaccio cosa ha combinato?
> 
> mette incinta la sua fidanzata 6 mesi fa e la fa abortire, poi la rimette incinta poche settimane fa mentre si stanno mollando.
> lei terrà il bambino sembra. ora sta con quel vaccone rumeno di madalina ghenea di 10 anni più vecchia.
> ...



Azz che storia.
Non mi sembra esattamente un ragazzo posato.


----------



## Goro (10 Gennaio 2021)

Non sarà nè il primo nè l'ultimo a perdere la testa per la patata


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (10 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> avete visto sto pagliaccio cosa ha combinato?
> 
> mette incinta la sua fidanzata 6 mesi fa e la fa abortire, poi la rimette incinta poche settimane fa mentre si stanno mollando.
> lei terrà il bambino sembra. ora sta con quel vaccone rumeno di madalina ghenea di 10 anni più vecchia.
> ...



La maledizione del calcio italiano. I talenti con potenzialita enorme che pero purtroppo hanno sempre dietro personalita scarse ed altri personaggi dubbiosi.

Nei ultimi 25 anni i giocatori con maggior talento erano (probabilmente) Cassano, Balotelli e Zaniolo. Tutti 3 che pero fuoricampo hanno combinato solo disastri. Zaniolo (e vi invito di fare qualche ricerca Google sulla sua madre) sembra gia ben avviato su questa strada.

Volendo nominare un altro, anche Berardi é uno che non ha mai fatto un salto di qualita proprio per la sua mentalita.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Gennaio 2021)

Fuori dal campo si sta Balotellizzando, dentro il campo si è spaccato entrambe le ginocchia...
A 21 è ancora in tempo per raddrizzarsi, ma ha decisamente preso un brutta piega.


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La maledizione del calcio italiano. I talenti con potenzialita enorme che pero purtroppo hanno sempre dietro personalita scarse ed altri personaggi dubbiosi.
> 
> Nei ultimi 25 anni i giocatori con maggior talento erano (probabilmente) Cassano, Balotelli e Zaniolo. Tutti 3 che pero fuoricampo hanno combinato solo disastri. Zaniolo (e vi invito di fare qualche ricerca Google sulla sua madre) sembra gia ben avviato su questa strada.
> 
> Volendo nominare un altro, anche Berardi é uno che non ha mai fatto un salto di qualita proprio per la sua mentalita.



Diciamo che Berardi però certe azzate non le ha mai fatte. Non ha mai fatto carriera perchè ha fatto la scelta, apparentemente assurda, di voler restare a casa sua, vicino ai suoi affetti. In un calcio comandato dal dio denaro non mi sento di criticare questa scelta, spero Domenico resti per sempre a Sassuolo e faccia la storia, seppur piccola ed intima, di questa piccola squadra.


----------



## Kayl (10 Gennaio 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diciamo che Berardi però certe azzate non le ha mai fatte. Non ha mai fatto carriera perchè ha fatto la scelta, apparentemente assurda, di voler restare a casa sua, vicino ai suoi affetti. In un calcio comandato dal dio denaro non mi sento di criticare questa scelta, spero Domenico resti per sempre a Sassuolo e faccia la storia, seppur piccola ed intima, di questa piccola squadra.



Berardi sta lì perché nessuno ha mai fatto grosse offerte.


----------



## Jino (10 Gennaio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Berardi sta lì perché nessuno ha mai fatto grosse offerte.



Ha avuto qualche occasione di andare via... vado a memoria, una volta alla Juve, una volta alla Roma...e forse forse all'Inter con Mancini.


----------



## Kayl (10 Gennaio 2021)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha avuto qualche occasione di andare via... vado a memoria, una volta alla Juve, una volta alla Roma...e forse forse all'Inter con Mancini.



Non ci sono mai state offerte pesanti concrete, o offrivano troppo poco o erano solo sondaggi. Non si è mai parlato di lui che vuole restare al Sassuolo, etc.. Semplicemente non è mai stato continuo nelle prestazioni e ha spesso dimostrato di avere un caratteraccio. Oltre a probabili problemi extra campo di natura poco chiara, 2-3 stagioni fa se non sbaglio, in cui restò fuori per un pezzo per un mai specificato e misterioso "infortunio" tanto che il mister stesso, molto nervoso in merito, affermava di non avere alcuna idea di quando Berardi sarebbe tornato a disposizione.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Gennaio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> avete visto sto pagliaccio cosa ha combinato?
> 
> mette incinta la sua fidanzata 6 mesi fa e la fa abortire, poi la rimette incinta poche settimane fa mentre si stanno mollando.
> lei terrà il bambino sembra. ora sta con quel vaccone rumeno di madalina ghenea di 10 anni più vecchia.
> ...



la ghenea cmq ha smentito la relazione e ha già attivato i suoi avvocati. 

cmq sto zaniolo fuori dal campo per ora è un disastro, ma la sua vera rovina credo sia sua madre, ha una smania di apparire e sfrutta il figlio per quello. 

poi certo pure lui che mette incinta la fidanzata 2 volte nel giro di 7 mesi senza volere il bambino dimostra quanto sia stupido e superficiale.


----------



## corvorossonero (11 Gennaio 2021)

di testa è un idiota, ma è ancora giovane, quindi potrebbe maturare. Non so piuttosto se si riprenderà al 100%, in ogni caso, sarebbe una scommessa che farei, il talento non gli manca.


----------



## SoloMVB (11 Gennaio 2021)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Berardi sta lì perché nessuno ha mai fatto grosse offerte.



Berardi stava per andare all'inter 4 anni fa e Marotta lo impedì,in Calabria è storia risaputa.Stessa cosa fece nel gennaio 2018 quando il Napoli in piena corsa scudetto stava per prendere Politano,col Sassuolo che all'epoca rifiutò 20 mln!Questo per rimarcare ancora una volta che a torino fanno il ca...zo che vogliono con certe società.Sassuolo,Udinese,Genoa,Roma e Atalanta sono squadre di sistema.Dopo il fuori tema,tornando a Zaniolo,io un'offerta alla Roma la farei,cosa può pretendere dopo 2 anni che non gioca?Anche se la risposta è scontata,se il giocatore rinasce il suo destino è a torino.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Gennaio 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> di testa è un idiota, ma è ancora giovane, quindi potrebbe maturare. Non so piuttosto se si riprenderà al 100%, in ogni caso, sarebbe una scommessa che farei, il talento non gli manca.



La testa non la cambi perché il problema qui è il suo atteggiamento, i suoi non valori etc...sarà sempre uno soggetto a problemi comportamentali più o meno gravi...come fu Cassano, che magari per 8 mesi pareva aver messo la testa apposto e poi sbroccava..

Peccato perché Zaniolo ha davvero un talento enorme, avrà una carriera ma non farà mai la storia


----------



## Manue (11 Gennaio 2021)

A prescindere di quel che fa fuori dal campo,
conta quello che fa dentro il campo.

Fino ad ora, le partite che ha giocato, non ha mai avuto un passaggio a vuoto, 
il giorno che in campo sarà inutile, demotivato, deconcentrato ecc ecc, 
si potrà attribuire il tutto alla sua vita privata, ma ad oggi...è solo gossip

di ragazze giovani che rimangono incinta ne è pieno il mondo, 
di relazioni che si chiudono nonostante questo, pure...

vita.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (17 Marzo 2021)

Ma è vero che va con quella super mega gnocca galattica di Madalina Ghenea?

P.S: Ho letto ora i commenti poco sopra, mi son chiarito le idee, non che fosse un argomento interessante, era più una curiosità.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (17 Marzo 2021)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma è vero che va con quella super mega gnocca galattica di Madalina Ghenea?
> 
> P.S: Ho letto ora i commenti poco sopra, mi son chiarito le idee, non che fosse un argomento interessante, era più una curiosità.



no sta con Chiara Nasti, una influencer napoletana


----------



## Marilson (22 Marzo 2021)

ex giocatore


----------



## Lineker10 (22 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> A prescindere di quel che fa fuori dal campo,
> conta quello che fa dentro il campo.
> 
> Fino ad ora, le partite che ha giocato, non ha mai avuto un passaggio a vuoto,
> ...



Concordo. Sullo Zaniolo problematico fuori dal campo si vuole creare un gossip.

Finora i suoi problemi principali sono le ginocchia scassate. Quando è stato bene non solo ha giocato bene e fatto spesso la differenza, ma non ha mai mostrato neanche atteggiamenti sbagliati verso squadra e compagni.

Per come la vedo io, attorno a Zaniolo c'è molta fuffa e blabla.

Sulle sue relazioni e figli vari, sono questioni che riguardano la vita di tanti, non solo calciatori e non solo Zaniolo. Quello che conta è cio che fa in campo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Marzo 2021)

Al momento è al suo all time low.
Io (soprattutto se Calha non rinnovasse) 15-20 milioni ce li butterei domani.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Marzo 2021)

Un altro che farà carriera sul nulla.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Marzo 2021)

Per me Maldini lo ha nei piani.
Nel primo anello arancio c'era il padre di uno che giocava con Zaniolo in primavera sfinter.
Allora Zaniolo giocava punta e faceva praticamente quello che voleva con gli avversari.
Se vogliamo ala dx che segni per me è un nome da tenere presente.


----------



## Raryof (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Per me Maldini lo ha nei piani.
> Nel primo anello arancio c'era il padre di uno che giocava con Zaniolo in primavera sfinter.
> Allora Zaniolo giocava punta e faceva praticamente quello che voleva con gli avversari.
> Se vogliamo ala dx che segni per me è un nome da tenere presente.



Proprio così, assist e gol facili, quello serve, avevamo in mente di prendere Chiesa per quel motivo lì ma non c'erano i presupposti per offrire niente di più di un posto da titolare a destra easy.
Zaniolo è un giocatore che è sempre piaciuto alla dirigenza attuale del Milan, lo puntano da un pezzo perché sanno cosa potrebbe diventare se esplodesse veramente, il fatto che la Roma non potrà offrirgli la Champs quest'anno (e nemmeno i prossimi 4-5 anni) farà in modo che il Milan invece potrà offrire al giocatore non solo la possibilità di giocare la coppa più importante ma pure quella di crescere in un ambiente sano e non tossico come quello romano.
Non credo che Zaniolo schiferebbe il progetto Milan, non credo che gli farebbe schifo giocare con Ibra, dipende solo da lui, a Roma non avrà mai nulla, potrà diventare al massimo l'eroe dei fessi, un po' come fu Totti quando decise di non andare a giocare con Kakà e soci.
3 nomi su tutti, Zaniolo da piazzare a destra, De Paul per il cc e Vlahovic per far rifiatare Ibra, sono ultra convinto che la Juve abbia fatto buone operazioni con Chiesa e Kulu ma le ha fatte senza pensare al poi, a cosa avrebbe lasciato e Zaniolo al Milan potrebbe essere un grosso problema per loro.
Kulu si è rivelato un flop pazzesco, Chiesa calerà di rendimento non appena finirà l'entusiasmo del primo anno, questi secondo me sono implosi perché avevano e hanno tutt'ora un'ossessione pazzesca nei nostri confronti e di tutto il calcio italiano, non si muove un talento che la Juve non voglia, se in dirigenza sono intelligenti piazzano il colpo Zaniolo quest'anno e portano a casa pure De Paul.


----------



## Milanoide (22 Marzo 2021)

Senza dimenticare che per il ruolo che svolge adesso fa anche un immenso lavoro di copertura.
Inutile dire che i figli di Maldini lo hanno incrociato più volte e lui c'era.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Marzo 2021)

andatevi a rileggere quello che dicevo 2 anni fa su sto qui...
uno così grosso alla sua età è sempre a rischio distruzione.
infatti ha già fatto 2 ginocchia.

ma poi lo vedete come va in giro conciato e la vita che fa? questo fa come cassano se è fortunato, perchè è forte forse la metà di cassano.

poi c'ha un'aura intorno che pare chissà chi... cosa avrebbe fatto per meritarsela?


----------



## Raryof (22 Marzo 2021)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Senza dimenticare che per il ruolo che svolge adesso fa anche un immenso lavoro di copertura.
> Inutile dire che i figli di Maldini lo hanno incrociato più volte e lui c'era.



Nonostante la vita mondana questo è uno di quelli che in campo non sbaglia mai una partita, se è in buona forma è infermabile, ha fisico, cm, tecnica, precisione, chi giudica i giocatori per quello che sono fuori sbaglia, perché tanti giocatori di talento sono e saranno sempre dei Nainggolan ma non tutti sono casi particolari in cui il loro essere delle "star disagiate fuori" li porta ad essere dei pessimi giocatori, alcuni come Zaniolo sono come i giocatori Nba, tanti eccessi ma in campo impeccabili, perché? perché il loro calcio è semplice, reso semplice dal talento, fanno cose semplici ma fatte bene, quasi senza strafare.
So che a Maldini piace molto quindi sto tranquillo, se ci sarà un'occasione sarà proprio quest'anno perché quel buco lì a destra fa troppa gola quando vai in Champs.


----------



## Theochedeo (22 Marzo 2021)

Ragazzi è fermo da troppo tempo purtroppo quindi non so quante siano le probabilità che torni quello di prima fisicamente. Noi ne abbiamo avuti molti di questi casi negli ultimi anni (Pato, Conti e Caldara) e sappiamo tutti come sono finiti.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Marzo 2021)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi è fermo da troppo tempo purtroppo quindi non so quante siano le probabilità che torni quello di prima fisicamente. Noi ne abbiamo avuti molti di questi casi negli ultimi anni (Pato, Conti e Caldara) e sappiamo tutti come sono finiti.



Da prendere domani stesso. Non possono chiedere la luna, e se non vanno in champions il ragazzo potrebbe pure essere affascinato dal nostro progetto. Per me con 30 mln te lo portano in spalla.


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Marzo 2021)

non ha più voglia di giocare.... troppo gossip
prendiamo qualcuno serio please


----------



## tifosa asRoma (29 Marzo 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> non ha più voglia di giocare.... troppo gossip
> prendiamo qualcuno serio please



dal punto di vista sportivo è uno molto serio, si allena con grande costanza, almeno questo dice chi lo conosce, ma in ogni caso non credo la roma lo voglia vendere a breve, champions o non champions.


----------



## SoloMVB (29 Marzo 2021)

Se il giocatore torna quello che era è destinato ai porci torinesi,altrimenti rimane un rottame sulle spalle della Roma.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Marzo 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Da prendere domani stesso. Non possono chiedere la luna, e se non vanno in champions il ragazzo potrebbe pure essere affascinato dal nostro progetto. Per me con 30 mln te lo portano in spalla.



te credo si è sfasciato 2 volte a 20 anni e ha fatto parlare più per la mamma che per il campo... io ci starei lontanissimo proprio. siamo già un circo adesso, vediamo di non allargarci con prese al limite del rischioso.


----------



## Manue (29 Marzo 2021)

Troppo forte, 
io lo comprerei anche ora che è rotto.


----------



## darden (29 Marzo 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Troppo forte,
> io lo comprerei anche ora che è rotto.



Ormai si porterà dietro i problemi dell'essersi rotto tutti e due i crociati per tutta la vita calcistica. Aggiungici che si sta pompando troppo (basta vedere l'ultima foto su instagram) sarà ingolfato per un paio d'anni come minimo e di sicuro non sarà veloce come prima..


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Marzo 2021)

Io lo comprerei comunque.
Questo è l'UNICO giocatore italiano oltre a donnarumma da anni e anni che mi sembra abbia il talento per diventare un top mondiale.
Paradossalmente gli infortuni possono permetterci di aggiudicarcelo a poco.
Bella scommessa da fare domani, in un gruppo giovane e affamato come il nostro può fare il salto di qualità. 

Ricordo comunque che un certo Maradona si frantumò tutto il frantumabile al barcelona (e parliamo di quasi 40 anni fa, con le scienze mediche di allora che ti mettevano insieme con lo scotch) e questo non gli ha impedito di diventare uno dei più grandi di sempre.
O anche Ronaldo il Fenomeno, nonostante tutti gli infortuni patiti all'inter fece un gran periodo al Real Madrid.
O anche Del Piero, o anche Totti. 
Diamine, anche il nostro Ibra (in avanzatissima età).

Zaniolo ha la fortuna di aver avuto questi problemi in giovanissima età, quando il fisico è ricettivo al massimo ad ogni trattamento.
Farsi un crociato a 18-20 anni non è la stessa cosa che farselo a 25, a 30, a 35.
Senza contare che ormai ti rimettono quasi a nuovo. 

Io dico SI ZANIOLO (per massimo 30 milioni, magari 15+15 bonus o un bel prestito magari biennale a 10 mln con obbligo a 20 subordinato alle presenze)


----------



## Manue (29 Marzo 2021)

darden ha scritto:


> Ormai si porterà dietro i problemi dell'essersi rotto tutti e due i crociati per tutta la vita calcistica. Aggiungici che si sta pompando troppo (basta vedere l'ultima foto su instagram) sarà ingolfato per un paio d'anni come minimo e di sicuro non sarà veloce come prima..



E' un rischio che assumerei.

Detto questo io non lo vedo assolutamente pompato, 
semplicemente in forma.

I fisici pompati sono altri.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (29 Marzo 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Io lo comprerei comunque.
> Questo è l'UNICO giocatore italiano oltre a donnarumma da anni e anni che mi sembra abbia il talento per diventare un top mondiale.
> Paradossalmente gli infortuni possono permetterci di aggiudicarcelo a poco.
> Bella scommessa da fare domani, in un gruppo giovane e affamato come il nostro può fare il salto di qualità.
> ...



ammesso e non concesso che la roma lo voglia vendere non lo farà mai in questo momento in cui vale pochissimo, alla fine da noi è arrivato praticamente gratis nello scambio con nainggolan, quindi non c'è motivo per cui non aspettarlo e vedere che succede , perché se si rimette è un crack assoluto se invece si perderà alla fine economicamente non ci hai perso niente. Recuperare oggi 30 mln da zaniolo sono briciole, i friedkin hanno una forza economica diversa da pallotta e entro giugno porteranno a termine una ricapitalizzazione da più di 200 mln. sicuramente per ora non si muove.


----------



## Trumpusconi (29 Marzo 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> ammesso e non concesso che la roma lo voglia vendere non lo farà mai in questo momento in cui vale pochissimo, alla fine da noi è arrivato praticamente gratis nello scambio con nainggolan, quindi non c'è motivo per cui non aspettarlo e vedere che succede , perché se si rimette è un crack assoluto se invece si perderà alla fine economicamente non ci hai perso niente. Recuperare oggi 30 mln da zaniolo sono briciole, i friedkin hanno una forza economica diversa da pallotta e entro giugno porteranno a termine una ricapitalizzazione da più di 200 mln. sicuramente per ora non si muove.



Se però finite fuori dalla CL, diventano soldi molto comodi che oggi puoi fare e domani non si sa


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Marzo 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> ammesso e non concesso che la roma lo voglia vendere non lo farà mai in questo momento in cui vale pochissimo, alla fine da noi è arrivato praticamente gratis nello scambio con nainggolan, quindi non c'è motivo per cui non aspettarlo e vedere che succede , perché se si rimette è un crack assoluto se invece si perderà alla fine economicamente non ci hai perso niente. Recuperare oggi 30 mln da zaniolo sono briciole, i friedkin hanno una forza economica diversa da pallotta e entro giugno porteranno a termine una ricapitalizzazione da più di 200 mln. sicuramente per ora non si muove.



Direi che è cosi, pure Zaniolo stesso non penso proprio che abbia intenzione di andarsene.

Su di lui poi c'è un gran chiacchiericcio tipico dei giocatori della Roma. C'è questa morbosa necessità di scavare nel privato alla ricerca degli scandali. Perchè poi come comportamenti in campo e fuori non ha mai mostrato nulla di che, molto è blabla e basta.

Il suo problema finora sono state le ginocchia, che poi sono il grande interrogativo che pesa sul proseguo della sua carriera, ci sono tanti casi di carriere finite o ridimensionate dopo due infortuni gravi come i suoi. Soprattutto per questa ragione credo che Zaniolo voglia recuperare certezze, come atleta prima di tutto, con calma, dentro un ambiente che conosce.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (29 Marzo 2021)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se però finite fuori dalla CL, diventano soldi molto comodi che oggi puoi fare e domani non si sa



per quella cifra credo che la Roma venderebbe più un Pellegrini che i tifosi digeriscono pochissimo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Direi che è cosi, pure Zaniolo stesso non penso proprio che abbia intenzione di andarsene.
> 
> Su di lui poi c'è un gran chiacchiericcio tipico dei giocatori della Roma. C'è questa morbosa necessità di scavare nel privato alla ricerca degli scandali. Perchè poi come comportamenti in campo e fuori non ha mai mostrato nulla di che, molto è blabla e basta.
> 
> Il suo problema finora sono state le ginocchia, che poi sono il grande interrogativo che pesa sul proseguo della sua carriera, ci sono tanti casi di carriere finite o ridimensionate dopo due infortuni gravi come i suoi. Soprattutto per questa ragione credo che Zaniolo voglia recuperare certezze, come atleta prima di tutto, con calma, dentro un ambiente che conosce.



sul campo mi ricordo una esclusione dalla U21 con kean se non sbaglio....

fuori... insomma... alla sua età ha avuto più donne di rocco senza parlare dei figli e degli aborti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Marzo 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> per quella cifra credo che la Roma venderebbe più un Pellegrini *che i tifosi digeriscono pochissimo.*



ma va? perchè?


----------



## tifosa asRoma (29 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma va? perchè?



mistero della tifoseria romanista se ti amano ti ameranno per sempre ( basti pensare a nainggolan ancora rimpianto ) se ti odiano non hai scampo, e pellegrini non lo so, se per l'atteggiamento un po da fighetto o cosa, ma il 90 % lo vorrebbe in panchina e senza fascia da capitano o addirittura ceduto. Tra lui e la tifoseria non c'è feeling, forse è troppo un bravo ragazzo, oggi piacciono quelli "cattivi "


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sul campo mi ricordo una esclusione dalla U21 con kean se non sbaglio....
> 
> fuori... insomma... alla sua età ha avuto più donne di rocco senza parlare dei figli e degli aborti.



Esclusioni dalla Under 21 ne hanno avute in tanti, non solo loro due. Non un bel episodio, ma si fa troppo presto a bollare i giocatori mi sembra.

Sulla sua vita privata, per adesso niente che non faccia qualunque giocatore di serie A alla sua età. La differenza è che appunto a Roma c'è questa morbosità verso la vita privata dei giocatori, che da altre parti non c'è. Ma camionate di donne le hanno pure i giocatori del Milan, stanne sicuro. Figli è un altro discorso, sono cose che capitano anche a chi non gioca a pallone.

Io ci vedo finora molto blabla, niente di grave che influenzi davvero il rendimento di un giocatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Marzo 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> mistero della tifoseria romanista se ti amano ti ameranno per sempre ( basti pensare a nainggolan ancora rimpianto ) se ti odiano non hai scampo, e pellegrini non lo so, se per l'atteggiamento un po da fighetto o cosa, ma il 90 % lo vorrebbe in panchina e senza fascia da capitano o addirittura ceduto. Tra lui e la tifoseria non c'è feeling, forse è troppo un bravo ragazzo, oggi piacciono quelli "cattivi "



Questa cosa non la capisco. Non guardo sempre la Roma, boh forse in qualche partita Pellegrini avrà fatto qualcosa per meritarsi questo atteggiamento, forse dopo Totti e De Rossi i tifosi aspettano un altro personaggio del genere, meno fighetto come dici tu, forse lo paragonano a loro due, ai quali è palesemente inferiore come talento e come capacità in generale...

Ma non è il primo dal post Totti che ha queste difficoltà, penso che piu o meno Florenzi abbia vissuto la stessa situazione. Io credo che prima o poi la Roma cederà Pellegrini. Piu prima che poi. Tornando in topic, vedo piu possibile che la Roma ceda Pellegrini a breve invece di Zaniolo.

PS: La Roma ha sempre tanti giocatori del vivaio avendo un settore giovanile d'eccellenza, eppure tolti Totti e De Rossi sono tutti solitamente mal sopportati, non solo Pellegrini. Tra parentesi, quest'anno la Primavera della Roma è una squadra pazzesca, di gran lunga la piu forte del campionato, raramente ho visto un divario come quest'anno rispetto alla maggior parte delle altre.


----------



## Manue (29 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esclusioni dalla Under 21 ne hanno avute in tanti, non solo loro due. Non un bel episodio, ma si fa troppo presto a bollare i giocatori mi sembra.
> 
> Sulla sua vita privata, per adesso niente che non faccia qualunque giocatore di serie A alla sua età. La differenza è che appunto a Roma c'è questa morbosità verso la vita privata dei giocatori, che da altre parti non c'è. Ma camionate di donne le hanno pure i giocatori del Milan, stanne sicuro. Figli è un altro discorso, sono cose che capitano anche a chi non gioca a pallone.
> 
> Io ci vedo finora molto blabla, niente di grave che influenzi davvero il rendimento di un giocatore.



Ma basta tenere d'occhio Calabria, 
sembra un santo, bravo ragazzo ecc ecc

poi ogni tot piazza una storia Instragram che ricorda che sono ragazzi...

Cosa si direbbe a Roma se Zaniolo postasse una storia con n bottiglie di vino vuote e con tanto di bestemmia?
Oppure se lo stesso Zaniolo si vestisse da donna e twerkasse come fece Theo Hernandez?

Come disse Gattuso, 
i tempi sono cambiati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Marzo 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> mistero della tifoseria romanista se ti amano ti ameranno per sempre ( basti pensare a nainggolan ancora rimpianto ) se ti odiano non hai scampo, e pellegrini non lo so, se per l'atteggiamento un po da fighetto o cosa, ma il 90 % lo vorrebbe in panchina e senza fascia da capitano o addirittura ceduto. Tra lui e la tifoseria non c'è feeling, forse è troppo un bravo ragazzo, oggi piacciono quelli "cattivi "



prenderei molto più volentieri lui piuttosto di zaniolo.


----------



## rossonero71 (29 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> prenderei molto più volentieri lui piuttosto di zaniolo.



Non c'è dubbio.

Zaniolo per 4 partite fatte bene " all'inizio " ci campera una vita, adesso manca solo che prende Raviolo per procuratore è abbiamo chiuso il cerchio.

Solo che fra 10 anni ci accorgeremo che è stato un flop, come Balotelli e Donnarumma.


----------



## Davidoff (29 Marzo 2021)

Mi dispiace davvero molto dirlo ma vedo probabilissimo che si rifaccia il crociato entro uno-due anni dal rientro. Zaniolo è fortissimo perché coniuga forza, fisico, esplosività e velocità, il problema è che le sue articolazioni non reggono questa combo devastante, la dinamica con cui si è rotto il secondo crociato lo evidenzia proprio, nessuna torsione o allungo strano, gli è saltato in una normale corsa in rettilineo. Paradossalmente potrebbe fare un'ottima carriera se tornasse a giocare attaccante puro, sfruttando di più fisico e tecnica e puntando meno sulle accelerazioni, quelle che sollecitano troppo le sue articolazioni ponendolo a rischio infortunio.

Comunque la Roma non lo venderà di sicuro, al limite ci penseranno l'anno prossimo se resteranno ancora fuori dalla Champions e se lui farà un'intera stagione a buoni livelli senza rompersi. Ovviamente è scontato che vada dai ladri, una volta liberatisi di Ronaldo non avranno problemi a buttarci 50-60 milioni come hanno fatto con Chiesa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Marzo 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Non c'è dubbio.
> 
> Zaniolo per 4 partite fatte bene " all'inizio " ci campera una vita, adesso manca solo che prende Raviolo per procuratore è abbiamo chiuso il cerchio.
> 
> Solo che fra 10 anni ci accorgeremo che è stato un flop, come Balotelli e Donnarumma.



il credito per certa gente non lo capisco. eppure è sempre il solito cerchio ma non si impara mai.
potrebbe essere una eccezione, ma lo vedo quasi impossibile...

hai ragione manca solo raiola. tempo che rientri e faccia 2-3 partite buone e a ottobre lo prende!


----------



## Raryof (29 Marzo 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> ammesso e non concesso che la roma lo voglia vendere non lo farà mai in questo momento in cui vale pochissimo, alla fine da noi è arrivato praticamente gratis nello scambio con nainggolan, quindi non c'è motivo per cui non aspettarlo e vedere che succede , perché se si rimette è un crack assoluto se invece si perderà alla fine economicamente non ci hai perso niente. Recuperare oggi 30 mln da zaniolo sono briciole, i friedkin hanno una forza economica diversa da pallotta e entro giugno porteranno a termine una ricapitalizzazione da più di 200 mln. sicuramente per ora non si muove.



Queste sono conclusioni tue, simili a quelle di diversi anni fa quando la Roma non era inferiore (di brutto) a ben 6 squadre, la tua è più una speranza che altro, il calcio moderno non ragiona come ragioni tu e Zaniolo sa perfettamente che se perde il treno a 22 anni per lui è finita veramente, a Roma non ha quel gruppo dove poter crescere fino a raggiungere il suo massimo potenziale semplicemente perché la Champs non la farà l'anno prossimo e forse nemmeno quello dopo ancora (purtroppo per voi siamo tornati noi quando anni fa il Giannino invece vi faceva comodissimo..).
Zaniolo è un giocatore che piace molto a Maldini e se Maldini avesse 40 mln (che voi non avete ma che dovrete far su con le uscite di Pellegrini e co) voi non sarete mai e poi mai nella condizione di poter dire di no, nemmeno il giocatore, perché se ti cerca il Milan non puoi preferire una mediocre Rometta che ha un progetto talmente ridicolo che i pochi buoni scappano o vengono spalati di melma un giorno sì e l'altro pure, uno come Dzeko (tranquillo ragazzo slavo) si è messo contro l'intero spogliatoio per l'anima del cavolo, uno che ha rappresentato la squadra per tanti anni era sempre con la volontà di andarsene ad ogni estate, la Roma è una forzatura, è un ambiente tossicissimo, sono preoccupato per lui perché credo che lì non potrà mai migliorare in nulla e sapete perché? perché i giocatori devono stare nei contesti che gli appartengono, dove possono fare il loro, un Romagnoli, quello attuale, potrebbe avere come sua dimensione ideale una Lazietta o una Roma, un Zaniolo secondo me, soprattutto perché 22 enne, non deve rischiare di infognarsi fino a 25 in un contesto perdente e di caos calmo continuo.
Zaniolo è un giocatore da alti livelli che non potete permettervi, nemmeno se in via di guarigione, non è un discorso di riguadagno facile, è questione di lasciare che i giocatori possano fare il loro percorso ideale e la Roma non può essere la squadra migliore per lui, non questa Roma ridimensionata e da dove quelli buoni quando possono scappano.


----------



## ILMAGO (29 Marzo 2021)

mi ricorda tanto pato zaniolo.... spero di sbagliare
esordio in precocità
grande ribalta
primi infortuni
ciclo di infortuni
gossip fuori dal campo (barbara B vs Chiara N)

spero l'epilogo sia diverso


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> te credo si è sfasciato 2 volte a 20 anni e ha fatto parlare più per la mamma che per il campo... io ci starei lontanissimo proprio. siamo già un circo adesso, vediamo di non allargarci con prese al limite del rischioso.



capitano a tutti gli infortuni, a 20 comunque ti riprendi, a 30 è diverso. Zaniolo è un potenziale top. In ogni caso non me ne frega nulla se ha la madre stupida e bona, mi interessa il campo.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Marzo 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> ammesso e non concesso che la roma lo voglia vendere non lo farà mai in questo momento in cui vale pochissimo, alla fine da noi è arrivato praticamente gratis nello scambio con nainggolan, quindi non c'è motivo per cui non aspettarlo e vedere che succede , perché se si rimette è un crack assoluto se invece si perderà alla fine economicamente non ci hai perso niente. Recuperare oggi 30 mln da zaniolo sono briciole, i friedkin hanno una forza economica diversa da pallotta e entro giugno porteranno a termine una ricapitalizzazione da più di 200 mln. sicuramente per ora non si muove.



il tuo discorso da tifosa lo capisco, poi però entrano in gioco altri fattori. 
1) Bisogna vedere se andate in champions. Se non ci andate, economicamente è un grosso problema, la ricapitalizzazione dei 200 mln di cui parli serve proprio a coprire i buchi che ci sono, non per quelli futuri che si prospetterebbero già ora di base, figurarsi senza introiti champions. 
2)La volontà del ragazzo. Qui non so come stanno le cose, magari è uno super attaccato alla maglia, e allora buon per voi, o magari no. Se per caso la roma non si qualificasse in champions, e un'altra squadra proponesse un progetto interessante al ragazzo, dandogli già la possibilità di giocare in champions (attenzione non parlo solo di Milan, ma di qualsiasi squadra random che ha questi requisiti) sei così sicura che rifiuterebbe o che non ci penserebbe nemmeno un pò? 
3)una cessione importante la roma deve farla, a quanto dicono i vari giornalisti che seguono la vostra squadra. Ho visto che citavi Pellegrini, a parte che bisogna anche coincidere con eventuali richieste (non conta il parere del tifoso ma se il giocatore vuole andare via e soprattutto se ha richieste), ma tralasciando questo aspetto, c'è da dire che Pellegrini al momento è il vostro capitano, sicura la nuova proprietà si presenta vendendo lui? io penso più a Dzeko, ma qui ricaverete poco e niente, e qualche altro. Probabilmente loro vorranno tenere Zaniolo logicamente, ma il problema si pone se non hai chi vendere e se il ragazzo chiede la cessione.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Marzo 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> il tuo discorso da tifosa lo capisco, poi però entrano in gioco altri fattori.
> 1) Bisogna vedere se andate in champions. Se non ci andate, economicamente è un grosso problema, la ricapitalizzazione dei 200 mln di cui parli serve proprio a coprire i buchi che ci sono, non per quelli futuri che si prospetterebbero già ora di base, figurarsi senza introiti champions.
> 2)La volontà del ragazzo. Qui non so come stanno le cose, magari è uno super attaccato alla maglia, e allora buon per voi, o magari no. Se per caso la roma non si qualificasse in champions, e un'altra squadra proponesse un progetto interessante al ragazzo, dandogli già la possibilità di giocare in champions (attenzione non parlo solo di Milan, ma di qualsiasi squadra random che ha questi requisiti) sei così sicura che rifiuterebbe o che non ci penserebbe nemmeno un pò?
> 3)una cessione importante la roma deve farla, a quanto dicono i vari giornalisti che seguono la vostra squadra. Ho visto che citavi Pellegrini, a parte che bisogna anche coincidere con eventuali richieste (non conta il parere del tifoso ma se il giocatore vuole andare via e soprattutto se ha richieste), ma tralasciando questo aspetto, c'è da dire che Pellegrini al momento è il vostro capitano, sicura la nuova proprietà si presenta vendendo lui? io penso più a Dzeko, ma qui ricaverete poco e niente, e qualche altro. Probabilmente loro vorranno tenere Zaniolo logicamente, ma il problema si pone se non hai chi vendere e se il ragazzo chiede la cessione.



Io non ho detto che Zaniolo resterà a Roma per sempre, ho detto solo che al momento è svalutato e la società non lo venderà, sarebbe una mossa stupida perché se il prossimo anno farà un gran campionato potrebbe arrivare anche a valere 100 mln, se non lo farà, comunque per età e qualità non potrà mai valere meno di 25/30 mln ,a meno di infortuni veramente clamorosi, ma anche in quel caso la Roma non perderà niente perché lo ha preso a pochissimo e gli dà uno stipendio per ora relativamente basso.. Lui ama moltissimo stare a Roma ma il calcio delle bandiere e dell’attaccamento alla maglia non esiste più, quindi non ne faccio un discorso di questo tipo, al momento il bene di zaniolo è Roma perche la tifoseria lo ama e gli darà tutto il tempo per riprendersi senza eccessive pressioni e questo lui lo sa, è una mia convinzione per carità che può essere sbagliata, ma per me zaniolo il prossimo campionato lo gioca con la Roma al 100% champions o non champions. Riguardo Pellegrini sarà anche il capitano ma ti assicuro che nessuno lo vuole, non solo capitano,ma proprio in campo, quindi potrebbe anche partire, e poi sicuramente ci si libererà dei 7,5 mln netti di dzeko che a bilancio pesano tanto. Se per una nuova proprietà può essere un problema presentarsi con la vendita del capitano, come dici tu, immagina quale problema potrebbe presentarsi vendendo zaniolo a 30 mln


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2021)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> capitano a tutti gli infortuni, a 20 comunque ti riprendi, a 30 è diverso. Zaniolo è un potenziale top. In ogni caso non me ne frega nulla se ha la madre stupida e bona, mi interessa il campo.



in quanto a potenziali top noi ne sappiamo qualcosa. son tutti potenziali ma di top ne vediamo pochissimi.
comunque il tempo ci dirà.


----------



## Lineker10 (30 Marzo 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto che Zaniolo resterà a Roma per sempre, ho detto solo che al momento è svalutato e la società non lo venderà, sarebbe una mossa stupida perché se il prossimo anno farà un gran campionato potrebbe arrivare anche a valere 100 mln, se non lo farà, comunque per età e qualità non potrà mai valere meno di 25/30 mln ,a meno di infortuni veramente clamorosi, ma anche in quel caso la Roma non perderà niente perché lo ha preso a pochissimo e gli dà uno stipendio per ora relativamente basso.. Lui ama moltissimo stare a Roma ma il calcio delle bandiere e dell’attaccamento alla maglia non esiste più, quindi non ne faccio un discorso di questo tipo, al momento il bene di zaniolo è Roma perche la tifoseria lo ama e gli darà tutto il tempo per riprendersi senza eccessive pressioni e questo lui lo sa, è una mia convinzione per carità che può essere sbagliata, ma per me zaniolo il prossimo campionato lo gioca con la Roma al 100% champions o non champions. Riguardo Pellegrini sarà anche il capitano ma ti assicuro che nessuno lo vuole, non solo capitano,ma proprio in campo, quindi potrebbe anche partire, e poi sicuramente ci si libererà dei 7,5 mln netti di dzeko che a bilancio pesano tanto. Se per una nuova proprietà può essere un problema presentarsi con la vendita del capitano, come dici tu, immagina quale problema potrebbe presentarsi vendendo zaniolo a 30 mln



Friedkin non è Pallotta. La Roma non venderà nessuno per ragioni economiche.

La minaccia grossa per voi sono l'enorme esercito di sanguisughe e incompetenti che girano intorno alla società da tanti anni. La nuova proprietà sta cercando faticosamente di dare una ripulita e una logica finalmente coerente alla gestione, dopo gli anni di incuria e anarchia di Pallotta, la scelta di Pinto è veramente affascinante, ma per me incontra sempre il solito problema di queste proprietà straniere: quello di atterrare nel calcio italiano come alieni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (30 Marzo 2021)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto che Zaniolo resterà a Roma per sempre, ho detto solo che al momento è svalutato e la società non lo venderà, sarebbe una mossa stupida perché se il prossimo anno farà un gran campionato potrebbe arrivare anche a valere 100 mln, se non lo farà, comunque per età e qualità non potrà mai valere meno di 25/30 mln ,a meno di infortuni veramente clamorosi, ma anche in quel caso la Roma non perderà niente perché lo ha preso a pochissimo e gli dà uno stipendio per ora relativamente basso.. Lui ama moltissimo stare a Roma ma il calcio delle bandiere e dell’attaccamento alla maglia non esiste più, quindi non ne faccio un discorso di questo tipo, al momento il bene di zaniolo è Roma perche *la tifoseria lo ama e gli darà tutto il tempo per riprendersi senza eccessive pressioni e questo lui lo sa,* è una mia convinzione per carità che può essere sbagliata, ma per me zaniolo il prossimo campionato lo gioca con la Roma al 100% champions o non champions. Riguardo Pellegrini sarà anche il capitano ma ti assicuro che nessuno lo vuole, non solo capitano,ma proprio in campo, quindi potrebbe anche partire, e poi sicuramente ci si libererà dei 7,5 mln netti di dzeko che a bilancio pesano tanto. Se per una nuova proprietà può essere un problema presentarsi con la vendita del capitano, come dici tu, immagina quale problema potrebbe presentarsi vendendo zaniolo a 30 mln



io penso che il punto sia questo più che il valore attuale.

perchè tu dici che se fa un bel campionato potrebbe valere 100M e io questo lo escluderei ma è solo un'opinione, ma potrebbe anche essere che si rispacca o fa schifo ed i 30-40 che prendi adesso diventano 10-15...

la CL c'entra poco o niente appunto, noi qua al milan ci hanno tanto rimbambito con questa storiella che ormai siamo di sconnessi dalla realtà.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Marzo 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Friedkin non è Pallotta. La Roma non venderà nessuno per ragioni economiche.
> 
> La minaccia grossa per voi sono l'enorme esercito di sanguisughe e incompetenti che girano intorno alla società da tanti anni.



Hai ragione è un ambiente totalmente malato, la mia speranza è che i friedkin, che a differenza di Pallotta si sono trasferiti a Roma, si possano rendere conto da soli delle cose che non funzionano e fare piazza pulita, stupidi di sicuro non sono ,altrimenti non sarebbero tra i 500 uomini più ricchi del mondo, vedremo .


----------



## tifosa asRoma (30 Marzo 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io penso che il punto sia questo più che il valore attuale.
> 
> perchè tu dici che se fa un bel campionato potrebbe valere 100M e io questo lo escluderei ma è solo un'opinione, ma potrebbe anche essere che si rispacca o fa schifo ed i 30-40 che prendi adesso diventano 10-15...
> 
> la CL c'entra poco o niente appunto, noi qua al milan ci hanno tanto rimbambito con questa storiella che ormai siamo di sconnessi dalla realtà.




Quando parlo che potrà valere 100 mln se fa un gran campionato lo dico perché zaniolo è entrato nel club di quei calciatori, che se fanno una prodezza finiscono al tg 1 e sulle prime pagine dei giornali, c’è poco da fare, quando è così il prezzo cresce a ogni colpo di tacco, oltre le reali qualità, che nel caso di zaniolo sono comunque importanti, e per questo ti dico che non potrà mai valere meno di 25/30 mln, a meno di gravi infortuni, ma il rischio per la Roma vale la candela al 100%.


----------

